# Has anyone received their GeoMan recall replacement batteries yet?



## shuffles (Oct 7, 2008)

If so, when did you originally buy your light, and what was your PIN number?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

From yesterday in another thread...



GEOMAN said:


> We doubt the first batch would have reached customers yet, they were processed on Tuesday and it's only Thursday.


 I'm hoping* I'm in that group.
I'd like to know as well when people start recieving them so... BUMP^


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

shuffles said:


> If so, when did you originally buy your light, and what was your PIN number?


Just got my recall letter in the mail. 19,000 lights recalled I hear so it might be a while?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Anyone know if GM posted how many lights went out in the first batch? Just curious.


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

I wanna Ride, I wanna Ride, I wanna Ride…
At Night. 

Looking every day on the porch for my present from GeoMan.

Ben


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ICE4Me said:


> I wanna Ride, I wanna Ride, I wanna Ride&#8230;
> At Night.
> 
> Looking every day on the porch for my present from GeoMan.
> ...


Me too. Hoping to do a bikepacking trip soon, and would like to have my Magicshines along instead of just my basic 1W backpacking lights.


----------



## lukeg (Mar 15, 2008)

Your Light and Motion would have been ready to go!


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

lukeg said:


> Your Light and Motion would have been ready to go!


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

still waiting... taps foot. 

I sent my letter in the day after I received it too...


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

Missing another night ride tonight...

Ben


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

My _defective_ batteries were accepted at casa de Geo on April 23rd. No sign of replacements yet.


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Form completed and returned on 4/22. Nothing yet, not even a reply to an email sent last week. Patience is a virtue, while ignorance is unforgiven. Did not like sending to a PO Box where confirmed mail delivery was +/- $11.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Claims are being processed and replacements have already started shipping out. We have received over 5,000 claims in the first month, so the Recall Admin Firm is processing daily and we are shipping replacements. Apologies if we missed your email, there are hundreds coming in daily.



Flyin'W said:


> Form completed and returned on 4/22. Nothing yet, not even a reply to an email sent last week. Patience is a virtue, while ignorance is unforgiven. Did not like sending to a PO Box where confirmed mail delivery was +/- $11.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

GM,
Appreciate your prompt reply. Didn't intend to be DB-ish, and guess that my 3 round bout with the return process shined on through. 
[Round 1 Printer down - it won. 0-1
Round 2 Local RS unaware of battery recycling 0-2
Round 3 No tracking # to a PO Box - for you. 0-3
-----
Thanks,
FW


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No worries, many folks probably had the same first issue, eg started a claim at home and then realized they couldn't print it, so then they redid the claim at work where they had a working printer. Unfortunately for us this generated duplicate claims, about 600 so far, we are cross-checking as we proceed but it has definitely complicated things. Thanks for persisting with your claim, we are working on processing as many as we can.



Flyin'W said:


> GM,
> Appreciate your prompt reply. Didn't intend to be DB-ish, and guess that my 3 round bout with the return process shined on through.
> [Round 1 Printer down - it won. 0-1
> Round 2 Local RS unaware of battery recycling 0-2
> ...


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

*Hi GeoMan,*

How many of the 5000 have you processed so far? 
How many per month do you expect to process?
Are you processing First in First out?
Thanks for all the work you are doing and looking forward to getting the new lights as soon as possible.

Ben


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I sent mine in a week ago and I would have been amazed to have a replacement by now. 

You people are optimists. That's another word for "disappointed."


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> .....Unfortunately for us this generated duplicate claims, about 600 so far, we are cross-checking as we proceed but it has definitely complicated things. Thanks for persisting with your claim, we are working on processing as many as we can.


Not to mention I bet you're getting e-mails from people trying to get a free battery who never even bought from you! Anyway, good luck with the return stuff and thanks for caring enough to take on such a task. :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

I got mine yesterday. Charged her up and ready to go. Now just need some warm weather so I don't have to bundle up and look like the Michelin Tire guy riding my bike.


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

NWS said:


> I sent mine in a week ago and I would have been amazed to have a replacement by now.
> 
> You people are optimists. That's another word for "disappointed."


It's only been 3 weeks since I turned mine in... Getting Anxious.

Ben


----------



## shuffles (Oct 7, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> I got mine yesterday. Charged her up and ready to go. Now just need some warm weather so I don't have to bundle up and look like the Michelin Tire guy riding my bike.


Great news. So when did you originally purchase your light, and what was your PIN?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

thunderstruck said:


> I got mine yesterday. Charged her up and ready to go. Now just need some warm weather so I don't have to bundle up and look like the Michelin Tire guy riding my bike.


 I don't care when you bought your lights or what your PIN number is. I'm just glad that people are starting to get them. Waiting patiently (w/ an extra battery to ride w/ :thumbsup: )


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thunderstruck said:


> I got mine yesterday. Charged her up and ready to go. Now just need some warm weather so I don't have to bundle up and look like the Michelin Tire guy riding my bike.


That's good. Hopefully not a ton of people sent their claims in before me.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Cat, you are right on the money, we are getting approx 1000 emails a week, many are from customers who purchased from DX that want us to replace theirs as well. We have gotten the outgoing shipment process underway in the last few weeks it's going to take a while to catch up since there has been such a huge response. Our recall admin firm has not had such a quick response to any of their previous projects, they are amazed at the level of enthusiasm our customers have shown to participate.



Cat-man-do said:


> Not to mention I bet you're getting e-mails from people trying to get a free battery who never even bought from you! Anyway, good luck with the return stuff and thanks for caring enough to take on such a task. :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> No worries, many folks probably had the same first issue, eg started a claim at home and then realized they couldn't print it, so then they redid the claim at work where they had a working printer. Unfortunately for us this generated duplicate claims, about 600 so far, we are cross-checking as we proceed but it has definitely complicated things. Thanks for persisting with your claim, we are working on processing as many as we can.


I totally did this (kids used up all my printer ink, unbeknownst to me). Sorry to have increased your workload!

I have batteries from DX that I can use until my Geoman replacements arrive, so no huge rush for mine.

Thanks for taking care of your customers!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the support, we completely understand these extra claims were accidental and we'll keep working on processing claims and shipping out replacements.



baker said:


> I totally did this (kids used up all my printer ink, unbeknownst to me). Sorry to have increased your workload!
> 
> I have batteries from DX that I can use until my Geoman replacements arrive, so no huge rush for mine.
> 
> Thanks for taking care of your customers!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Is there a way to check status on my claim? I sent in my battery a month ago. Thanks in advance...


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

I just received my replacement lights today. Far better quality and mounting system IMO.

I sent my info and recycled my batteries within 2 days of receiving the recall letter.

I now have my replacement batteries 1 month after everything was sent in.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi guys

For the moment the file we receive from the Recall Admin folks doesn't include status login as it was designed to be as streamlined as possible, this is not like our integrated ordering system. Many claims are in the process at the Recall Admin Firm, we have received over 5,000 claims in the first month. We are receiving 1000 emails per week so we are dividing ourselves between responses, the recall process and new sales. The batteries are arriving in 2 days in most cases when we ship them with Priority Mail, all we request is a little patience so we can concentrate on the large task at hand.



cycljunkie said:


> Is there a way to check status on my claim? I sent in my battery a month ago. Thanks in advance...


----------



## ssdoc (Mar 26, 2004)

mailed my batteries in 4/19 and still waiting. i am encouraged that some have received their replacements.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

I've bought two magicshine lights in the past two years from Geoman, do I need to do anything to be included in the recall process? I have yet to see any paperwork or any emails from geoman. I assumed I would just get two new batteries in the mail.....

I have been following his recall timeline on his website here and there, but I'm guilty of not checking the recall details daily or weekly.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

You might have received the recall letter and threw it away It kind of looked like junkmail.
I know If I was not looking for it everyday my wife would have thrown it away. 
Send Geoman a email via his site he will take care of you just don't expect them to get back to you overnight they sound swamped right now.


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

It's here! It's here!  
Nice looking package, hard plastic case very similar to NR. It's on the charger now and just in time, I have night race coming up!

Thanks Geo! :thumbsup:


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Rakuman said:


> You might have received the recall letter and threw it away It kind of looked like junkmail.
> I know If I was not looking for it everyday my wife would have thrown it away.
> Send Geoman a email via his site he will take care of you just don't expect them to get back to you overnight they sound swamped right now.


Thanks rak!

The wife said she never saw anything like that come through the mail.

I'll ping Geoman and see whats up.

I ordered lights from him in October 2009, and then again in March 2010.


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Got my replacement battery today.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

bpnic said:


> I've bought two magicshine lights in the past two years from Geoman, do I need to do anything to be included in the recall process? I have yet to see any paperwork or any emails from geoman. I assumed I would just get two new batteries in the mail.....
> 
> I have been following his recall timeline on his website here and there, but I'm guilty of not checking the recall details daily or weekly.


You need to "prove" you've gotten rid of the old batteries. Either by sending the old ones in, or taking them to a local recycler who will then sign a form that I believe GM will send you if you contact him.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

bpnic said:


> I've bought two magicshine lights in the past two years from Geoman, do I need to do anything to be included in the recall process? I have yet to see any paperwork or any emails from geoman. I assumed I would just get two new batteries in the mail.....
> 
> I have been following his recall timeline on his website here and there, but I'm guilty of not checking the recall details daily or weekly.


Where were your original lights posted too, were they sent to a previous employment place, and you have changed jobs, this is one possiblity. Luckily my ex employer is happy to send stuff on to me.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

PhxChem said:


> You need to "prove" you've gotten rid of the old batteries. Either by sending the old ones in, or taking them to a local recycler who will then sign a form that I believe GM will send you if you contact him.


I bought them both from Geoman and had them shipped to the front door of the house I currently live in.

I've never had any paperwork sent here giving me instructions to send anything in or I would have done so promptly.

I'll email him (Geo) now with my order confirmation numbers to hopefully get this ball rolling.

p.s.- We pay for and have a recycling program at my work. ie, all types of batteries, all types of light bulbs and light ballasts, and of course, paper, plastics, metals, ect. ( I still have my old MS batteries and will be happy to send them off where ever Geo wants.)

**Edit: Email sent to Geo with all info. thanks for the help guys-


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

I also received my replacements. I shipped mine 4/19 and they received 4/21. So it took slightly less then 1 month. In the mean time I had ordered another complete light kit to get me by. Now I have 3 sets of lights and 3 Batteries... that should last me a while now! 

Geoman has ALWAYS taken care of me. A friend of mine had an issue with a charger and he took care of him... Geoman is awesome.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I recycled mine locally and sent in my paper (signed by an approved recycler) within a couple days of receiving it. I haven't gotten the replacement yet...

Edit 5/23/11: It came over the weekend. Haven't used it yet, but it looks great! Nice work Geo!


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

sorry about the duplicate claims. i was hoping for a downloadable word or acrobat claim form. that i could print off at work:nono:


----------



## mdeth1313 (Jan 30, 2008)

still waiting, I sent mine in the day I received it (after dropping off the batteries to be recycled). Sometime in april. Not a biggie, I picked up a L&M seca 1400 to "hold me". Probably won't go back.


EDIT: And of course they showed up in the mail today. I just put them up for sale on 2 other forums I'm on. They just don't compare to my seca1400.


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

mdeth1313 said:


> still waiting, I sent mine in the day I received it (after dropping off the batteries to be recycled). Sometime in april. Not a biggie, I picked up a L&M seca 1400 to "hold me". Probably won't go back.
> EDIT: And of course they showed up in the mail today. I just put them up for sale on 2 other forums I'm on. They just don't compare to my seca1400.


*The Magicshine shouldnt compare in anyway to a light that costs $600.00! The Magicshine is marketed toward guys who want a CHEAP but BRIGHT light. Many of us just can not afford to spend the money you did on a light. Heck, I paid less for my USED 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper then you paid for you seca1400! So yeah... your light should blow the doors off the Magicshine. (about the difference between a Hyundai and a nice Porsche)*


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today. It arrived a bit sooner than I expected. Granted the recall was a slight inconvenience but stuff breaks and sh*t happens. I thought GeoMan handled the recall exceptionally well -- thanks!


----------



## mdeth1313 (Jan 30, 2008)

MOMtbiker said:


> *The Magicshine shouldnt compare in anyway to a light that costs $600.00! The Magicshine is marketed toward guys who want a CHEAP but BRIGHT light. Many of us just can not afford to spend the money you did on a light. Heck, I paid less for my USED 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper then you paid for you seca1400! So yeah... your light should blow the doors off the Magicshine. (about the difference between a Hyundai and a nice Porsche)*


well, sorry you took offense- the reality is the magicshine lights weren't cutting it, and this is for my commute to work (road). I have a 40-50mph descent on a pretty crappy road and it's rural, lots of critters so I needed something with a lot more power and a wider beam.
Once the battery thing happened, it pretty much gave me the excuse to upgrade (although I spend about $500, not $600) and it was well worth it.

FWIW, the magicshines sold in about 3 hours.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mdeth1313 said:


> ..... the reality is the magicshine lights weren't cutting it, and this is for my commute to work (road). * I have a 40-50mph descent on a pretty crappy road and it's rural, lots of critters so I needed something with a lot more power and a wider beam.*
> Once the battery thing happened, it pretty much gave me the excuse to upgrade (although I spend about $500, not $600) and it was well worth it.
> 
> FWIW, the magicshines sold in about 3 hours.


I'm always glad to hear when someone finds something they like better. Still, to me it sounds like you could of benefited from just having a helmet light with some decent throw for that fast descent. When at speed ( especially when curves are involved ) a good throwing helmet light becomes a priority.

I would of suggested just adding a nice XM-L C8 torch on the bars for boost duties but with road bikes people tend to not have too much room on the bars. Besides, the throw of a bar system can still be limited when going around curves. Because of that a MS XM-L light on the helmet could of perhaps been the simpler solution. Can't hurt to have a little more light on the bars though.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

I am one of the guys who can NOT complain. I had no issues with any of my batteries, but they were OLD. I bought a couple of lights when they first came out... probably within the first 2-3 weeks and I used the crap out of them (150-175 charges and discharges). They were losing some burn time, but I was still very pleased with what I was getting out of them. I sent mine in as soon as I received the recall notice. Having fresh batteries now as a "freebie" was a bonus for me. I did buy a new complete lightset with a new Geoman battery while I waited for the recalled ones to come in so now I have a couple of back ups, but over all I am very happy with the newly designed batteries. 

NOTE- the battery "fuel gauge" indicator on all my lights seem to change colors faster then my old batteries... BUT I tested them and ran them until they would blink red just to get a better idea of total burn time. They DO last way longer then the indicator might tell you. I think when it turned red it burned almost an hour! All the lights/batteries burned way more then the originals did when they were new. NO COMPLAINTS HERE! 

I've said it before and I'll say it again. For the money nothing compares.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

I sent my form back on April 21. It's been there for at least a month. What's the dealio Geoman? Is there anyway I can see if my letter was even received. Is the firm literally calling each recycle facility to verfiy?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

nmanchin said:


> I sent my form back on April 21. It's been there for at least a month. What's the dealio Geoman? Is there anyway I can see if my letter was even received. Is the firm literally calling each recycle facility to verfiy?


Same boat


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi guys
There are multiple steps involved after we receive your claim form which include verifying the name, address, PIN and number of batteries against our order database to scanning and attaching your signed claim form to the database that is provided to the U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission. Then creating the XML data format to handle the shipping aspect of the process. The recall administration company is still processing claims from the massive response that we received in the first month, we are shipping replacements out daily but due to sheer volume and the complicated process it takes time. We are also handling hundreds of emails each day with these same questions which further reduces our ability to focus on the job at hand which includes processing the recall replacements and maintaining a healthy business so we can fund the recall. We appreciate your support and continued patience :thumbsup:



skankingbiker said:


> Same boat


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Bueller?


----------



## Wedrel (Nov 25, 2007)

Mailed mine on 04/21. they showed up at my home on 05/26.
Thanks GeoMan


----------



## chiznitz (Aug 15, 2007)

Still waiting on mine, Have a 24 hour race coming up on the 18th, getting nervous..


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Got mine.


----------



## ssdoc (Mar 26, 2004)

sent 4/21 and still waiting. contacted geoman 13 days ago and they said they would send my replacement batteries with the next shipment.


----------



## YosarianRem (Sep 21, 2010)

chiznitz said:


> Still waiting on mine, Have a 24 hour race coming up on the 18th, getting nervous..


I'm assuming you're talking about 24HIEF. I got so disgusted with "geoman" and the battery debacle at 24HIOP that we bought quite a few extra batteries. You are more than welcome to borrow a few during the race....we're Team Schadenfreude....should be easy to find. I'm waiting on replacements as well....not holding my breath. Good luck.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I got the replacement battery on 05-23-11. Because I had already purchased a BD Strykr to replace it, I haven't used it yet. Last night, I hooked it up to get ready for today's commute (this time of year, coming home is in the dark). Before hand, I attempted to charge the battery up, but the charger indicated it was full. Now, when hooked up, the LED on the back of the light head is red. The light seems to work fine, though I'm not sure yet of the brightness.

As I understand it, when the battery runs down it puts out less power; the light head reads this and the LED changes from green to red, as a warning to the rider. With a full battery, the LED should be green. *With my new battery fully charged, why is the LED red?*


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

J_Hopper said:


> Well, I got the replacement battery on 05-23-11. Because I had already purchased a BD Strykr to replace it, I haven't used it yet. Last night, I hooked it up to get ready for today's commute (this time of year, coming home is in the dark). Before hand, I attempted to charge the battery up, but the charger indicated it was full. Now, when hooked up, the LED on the back of the light head is red. The light seems to work fine, though I'm not sure yet of the brightness.
> 
> As I understand it, when the battery runs down it puts out less power; the light head reads this and the LED changes from green to red, as a warning to the rider. With a full battery, the LED should be green. *With my new battery fully charged, why is the LED red?*


I'm betting the light color is dependent upon the pack voltage. Do you have a multimeter that you can test the voltage with? It should be around 8.40v at full charge. If the multimeter shows that value after charging, the monitoring circuit is bogus. If the multimeter shows anything significantly below 8.40V, your battery isn't really getting charged.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Ive had this happen before with a new battery plug it back in to the charger again it just needs to wake up the chip on the battery, if that doesn't work plug it back to the light and turn it on for a minute then back to the charger it worked for me doing this.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

would not recommend the multimeter try what I posted above worked for me


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> would not recommend the multimeter try what I posted above worked for me


Ha! Good point, Rakuman. It is very easy to short the pack due to the connector configuration. :madman: I have a pigtail connector that makes it much easier...


----------



## allmtner (Mar 19, 2011)

*recall*

Iv sent mine back within 5 days when i recieved the notice 6 weeks ago, i imagine there in the mail. Im missing night rides like crazy now cuz its in the 90's during the day & 60's at night. Thought of purchasing a new light for back-up, might get it before replacement batteries arrive.


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

mailed my letter 4/21 and still have not received my replacements here in Pennsylvania. I contacted Geoman via their site and got a "please be patient" email. I'm getting anxious as I need them to train in early mornings/nights due to work schedule. It would have been nice to be notified when to expect the replacements, purely from the package tracking standpoint.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*This is taken from another site but I could not agree more*:thumbsup:
Quote Originally Posted by One_Track_Mind View Post
Jesus. What a bunch of spoiled whiners. Seriously. You bought a $90 light when most comparable lights cost $400+. If you want to ***** and moan every step of the way, you should have bought a $400 light from one of the big companies. Geoman is a small business and doesn't have the infrastructure of the big boys. He is doing everything he can to get your replacement batteries out to you (at no charge, which is pretty incredible). Cut him some slack and be thankful that you got a new, improved battery for free.
If you're so important and have a big race coming up buy another light from Geoman. Now you will have 2 kick-ass lights for under $200. Seriously, get a grip. And all of the pestering and hand-holding you're demanding only further taxes Geomans thin time/resources. Geoman have you gotten my form? Geoman have you read my form? Geoman have you processed my form? Have you shipped my light? What did you have for breakfast this morning? Do you like the color blue? What time do you usually go to bed? Who do you think will win the playoffs...? Jesus. You all remind me of my ex-girlfriend. Time spent answering your every little question is time not spent getting you your light. Be patient.
Remember when you were a kid and ordered stuff out of the back of magazines (boy scouts)? Four to Six weeks delivery, after they received your letter. Call it two months. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

J_Hopper said:


> Before hand, I attempted to charge the battery up, but the charger indicated it was full. Now, when hooked up, the LED on the back of the light head is red. The light seems to work fine, though I'm not sure yet of the brightness.
> 
> As I understand it, when the battery runs down it puts out less power; the light head reads this and the LED changes from green to red, as a warning to the rider. With a full battery, the LED should be green. *With my new battery fully charged, why is the LED red?*


I had the exact same problem with my new battery. 
Bought one while I'm waiting for replacement to come.

When it's charging the light on the charger should be red.
When it's not charging the light will be green
Email Geoman he'll probably send you a new charger.

Here is my original email;

Geoman
I received your new battery yesterday (took a long time to clear customs,
not your problem.)Order Number: xxxxx
Plugged the new battery into the new light head, indicator was red so I put
it on the charger.
The light on the charger flashed red then went back to green.
I figured perhaps it was a problem with the lighthead indicator so plugged
in the old lighthead = red
So I left it on low for an hour then tried to charge it again
the light on the charger flickers red once as it makes the connection then
goes green
Measured the output of the charger 8.59 vdc
Measured the open circuit voltage of the battery 7.11 vdc
I'm assuming (yes I know what happens when you assume) that the pcb is not
allowing the battery to take a charge.
If I plug the battery into the charger the light is green when I plug the
charge in it flashes (once) red.
same thing if the charger is plugged in before I plug in the battery
battery temp is 14'c (always cool in my basement!)
Hope this rambling makes sense.

and his reply;

It appears as though that Magicshine charger is a little off spec. Thanks for the very detailed analysis of the situation. The PCB will not permit a charge to be accepted above 8.50V, that's why the battery will power a lighthead but not accept a charge from that particular charger. The little flash you see on the Charger led is the PCB of the battery activating protection mode.

We will ship a replacement charger today, please do not use that charger. We apologise for this issue.

New charger arrived fairly quickly and works great.
The lighthead indicator works as it should :thumbsup:

Hope this helps.

sam


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

When it happened to me just this morning as a matter of fact. I tried 3 different chargers that worked fine with with the other new batteries it was this one battery that didn't want to charge, same symptoms as yours, I plugged it into a lighthead for a minute then it charged fine on all three chargers that leads me to believe it was the battery not the chargers at least in my case, I charged 5 more of the same type batteries with none of the priors symptoms, Ive had this happen before also with a different brand battery I personally think that sometimes a new pcb just needs to be woke up on its first charge, if i had not seen it before i would think somethings wrong though.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmm... I commuted today, had it on flash (sos) most of the time for a total of about 1 hr. 10 minutes. I got home and read the replies to my post. So, I put the battery on the charger. The charging indicator flashed red and then immediately turned to green. Given that I used it for over an hour today on SOS, it can't possibly be fully charged. Based on this experience, coupled with Sammer's analysis, it seems my charger needs replacing...

BTW, I do have a multimeter, but did not attempt to measure the output.

Geoman- how do I go about requesting a new charger?

Thanks!

Edit - emailed Geo, awaiting response...


----------



## Bagwhan (Aug 25, 2005)

nmanchin said:


> I sent my form back on April 21. It's been there for at least a month. What's the dealio Geoman? Is there anyway I can see if my letter was even received. Is the firm literally calling each recycle facility to verfiy?


same.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Rakuman said:


> *This is taken from another site but I could not agree more*:thumbsup:
> Quote Originally Posted by One_Track_Mind View Post
> Jesus. What a bunch of spoiled whiners. Seriously. You bought a $90 light when most comparable lights cost $400+. If you want to ***** and moan every step of the way, you should have bought a $400 light from one of the big companies. Geoman is a small business and doesn't have the infrastructure of the big boys. He is doing everything he can to get your replacement batteries out to you (at no charge, which is pretty incredible). Cut him some slack and be thankful that you got a new, improved battery for free.
> If you're so important and have a big race coming up buy another light from Geoman. Now you will have 2 kick-ass lights for under $200. Seriously, get a grip. And all of the pestering and hand-holding you're demanding only further taxes Geomans thin time/resources. Geoman have you gotten my form? Geoman have you read my form? Geoman have you processed my form? Have you shipped my light? What did you have for breakfast this morning? Do you like the color blue? What time do you usually go to bed? Who do you think will win the playoffs...? Jesus. You all remind me of my ex-girlfriend. Time spent answering your every little question is time not spent getting you your light. Be patient.
> Remember when you were a kid and ordered stuff out of the back of magazines (boy scouts)? Four to Six weeks delivery, after they received your letter. Call it two months. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


I couldn't agree more with this sentiment. I don't have mine yet, but am waiting patiently (I'd rather be chill about waiting than getting all bent out of shape about Geoman doing his best). Yep, it's hot, and the lights would allow me to escape that heat...but I'm dealing with it and riding in the heat anyway because I'd rather ride. And for the record, it's been 100+ on a number of my rides lately.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I just finally sent off my form yesterday... But I noticed on GeoMan's website that he had "Demo" magicshines with his new batteries on sell. So I went ahead and ordered a set... So that is 2 Magicshines, 2 Batteries (geoman's new batteries), 2 chargers, 2 helmet mounts (I think) and free shipping (all for really cheap). 

I am looking forward to get my batteries back and looking forward to my new (well almost new) lightsets!

Thanks GEOMAN!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*GEOMAN 6.0 Batterys*

Ya last week He added his *6.0 Batteries* I'm surprised He made no announcement... Must be too busy answering all the where are my battery emails
I picked up a bunch of them,, 4.1/4 hrs on high for my bikeraylll same for the MS900 lightheads.
3 1/4 hrs for a battery sucking MS1400 on high.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
*Geomangear* has gone above and beyond what any other company would in their shoes and has earned our support $$ to get them back on their feet.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> *Geomangear* has gone above and beyond what any other company would in their shoes and has earned our support $$ to get them back on their feet.


My thoughts exactly! People are complaining about a "delay" in recall process, but remember he is not really running this process it is up to some paper pushing lawyers and bureaucrats.

Most shops his size would have either ignored the problem and let your house burn and then declared bankruptcy and left town. Instead you are getting a better product with continued support&#8230; :thumbsup: That is someone I want to do business with hence why I ordered yet another set of lights. 

By the time I get my batteries back I will have 4 Magicshines with good batteries all for less than some are paying for a single lightset.  Granted I will split that up with my Bro so that we both have 2 lightsets and 1 Flashlight for the bikes... Plenty of light for our night rides!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

FatNoob said:


> ...Most shops his size would have either ignored the problem and let your house burn and then declared bankruptcy and left town...


In fact, ALL other suppliers and the manufacturer have ignored the problem.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

hopefully mine come soon....i mailed my claim in on 4/20.....

fingers crossed.....


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Maybe you really patient guys could email geoman and ask him to put you at the bottom of the list so the less patient among us could get our batteries and stop bothering you with our whining.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Or you could buy another battery and be riding and not complaining.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

jugdish said:


> Or you could buy another battery and be riding and not complaining.


I like my idea better.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm, I like to ride.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Jug...

What I think he (POG) is really saying is that he just likes to complain and feels he is deserves to be moved to the front of the line...


----------



## Bagwhan (Aug 25, 2005)

I got mine last night!  Thanks Geoman!

Question for those who have them, from someone who is admittedly an idiot (and hardly used the lights at all, since I bought them shortly before the recall): they're different in shape than the batteries I had, and they're not shaped to fit in the little neoprene sack of the old batteries. But they have a rubbery piece on them that looks like it was made to snug directly onto the frame. How are you attaching these?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

It should have came with a velcro strap if not hit Gman up.


----------



## Bagwhan (Aug 25, 2005)

it did come with a velcro strap. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

FatNoob said:


> By the time I get my batteries back I will have 4 Magicshines with good batteries all for less than some are paying for a single lightset.


LMFAO
You will need those 4 lightheads, 4 batteries and 4 chargers to have ONE GOOD FUNCTIONING light in a few months hahaha
You could have gotten a real light and not have had the downtime for ALL THAT money
oops


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

BBW said:


> LMFAO
> You will need those 4 lightheads, 4 batteries and 4 chargers to have ONE GOOD FUNCTIONING light in a few months hahaha
> You could have gotten a real light and not have had the downtime for ALL THAT money
> oops


Huh?


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

BBW said:


> LMFAO
> You will need those 4 lightheads, 4 batteries and 4 chargers to have ONE GOOD FUNCTIONING light in a few months hahaha
> You could have gotten a real light and not have had the downtime for ALL THAT money
> oops


I have only had 4 days down time... (during which I did not need my lights). Granted that I am currently only running 2/3s of the lights that I WILL be running once the batteries get back but I am currently running just has I did over the winter. (1 MS and 1 Torch)

And implying the my magicshine will stop working in a few months (maybe/maybe not)... My current magicshine does not show any signs of wear after a hard winter season of riding, I assume I will get 2-3 years out of this light set up without any problems...

So assuming that I only get 2 years out the setup... Lets break this down into dollars per rider per year of use.

I have $360 total in 4 lights and batteries, that is $180 per rider total, which means $90.00 per year per rider. That is for 2 magicshines and 2 good batteries for only $90.00 year. I spend more than that on bottled water.

Now your lights may last longer (most likely will) than 2 years (but really and truely my lights will most likely last longer too) but your batteries will NOT be much good after 2 years of hard use so your going to have to replace them for what $60-$70 (after shipping) each... And what happens when you have that wreck and break a light... You better not ride too hard with that fancy light, I would hate to see you WASTE ALL THAT MONEY!

If I wreck and break a $90.00 light that was already a year old (half of the total expected life I only lost $45.00)... I will feel it but I will be able to buy another and keep riding, but if that light was $400.00 (and only 1/3 its expected life I lost $266)... I don't think I could replace it.

So if we say your lights will last 3 years (and you are lucky enough not to wreck in 3 years)... Well you have$400 x 2 for (for 2 of your "quality" lights) so that is $800 plus replacement batteries at the end of year 2 so $65(between 60 and 70 shipped) x 2, so we just added another 130 ... This means $930.00 total divided by 3 years. So that is $310.00 per year per rider for your "quality" lightsets.

Hell to me that reads I can buy a new bike every 5 or 6 years just from the money saved using MS lights (6 years * 220 per year saved = $1320.00) and that is if I don't wreck in 6 years.

But I guess economics is no longer taught in school...

Go ahead keep paying more than 3 times the price for a product that is only 30% better... That makes alot of economic sense!


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

FatNoob, I'm not so sure a high quality light is 30% better. Given the high quality replacement battery and top-notch Geoman customer service, I'd say you're being generous. 

All, I got an email from Geoman almost immediately (within a day) saying he'd ship a new charger, at no cost to me.

For a cheap light that I got almost a year of solid use out of, that I now have a new, high quality battery as well as a new charger (on the way) for, I have no complaints and certainly no buyers remorse. I think it'll make an excellent helmet light with my BD Strykr w/wide angle lense on the bars.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*Harvard school?*



FatNoob said:


> I have only had 4 days down time... (during which I did not need my lights). Granted that I am currently only running 2/3s of the lights that I WILL be running once the batteries get back but I am currently running just has I did over the winter. (1 MS and 1 Torch)
> 
> And implying the my magicshine will stop working in a few months (maybe/maybe not)... My current magicshine does not show any signs of wear after a hard winter season of riding, I assume I will get 2-3 years out of this light set up without any problems...
> 
> ...


Do you drive the cheapest 2-door car and wipe your butt with single-ply paper? if not it doesn't make any economic sense because they will both do the same as the other "quality" option
One of my lights is in its 3rd year and let me tell you that is running as strong as the first day (well, better), I have upgraded the LED to the new technology (was a DYI). I expect my lights to last 10 years+
On the other hand I have crashed HARD with them and even broke the front glass on time. I replaced the front cap/glass and back to looking like new (DYI too). Are you going to be able to find replacement parts for yours? well I guess it doesn't matter since you have 4 so you can cannibalize them to fix the broken one; probably you will end with 1 lighthead and 4 batteries after a few crashes? mine are very crashable (as a MTB light should be!) and will keep going strong for years AND keeping up with technology (that's why they are a good option IMO)
Sometimes you can't put a price on things because its not the monetary value that counts but the satisfaction that they give you. Try sometime the triple-ply paper; I know it doesn't make much economic sense but I promise you it will make you smile (Just like my lights!)
Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

BBW said:


> Sometimes you can't put a price on things because its not the monetary value that counts but the satisfaction that they give you.


Thats my thoughts exactly... I bought my lights to ride at night, NOT to brag about how expensive they were. So as long as they function well for riding at night why would I want to pay 4 times as much for them.

I don't drive the cheapest car nor do I drive a Porsche or other "Johnson Compensator". I drive the best "Total cost of ownership" car (a toyota at the time of my last car purchase).

I dont use single ply TP nor do I use the most expensive brand on the shelf. I use what works well for me because it is what is the best value for my needs.

I did not buy the cheapest light (or even the cheapest lightset). I bought the best value for my need to ride at night!

Economics is about "Over All Value" to the customer.



BBW said:


> One of my lights is in its 3rd year and let me tell you that is running as strong as the first day (well, better), I have upgraded the LED to the new technology (was a DYI). I expect my lights to last 10 years+


If bragging rights is what you value then you did good! And really you have already had to UPDATE your lights after 3 years (a cost not in the previous figure)... If you like DIY projects more than riding you may have made the right move.

But if value of the light was only to ride at night... You most likely wasted alot of money.

If you are having to "update" your lightset with new LEDs or other items after only 3 years... Do you really consider that to be a 10 year product purchase? If I bought a car and had to replace the engine only 33% through the expected life of the product I would be back at the manufacturer claiming they gave me a defective product. Now either they made a bad product or I seriously over estimated its expected life... Either way I would have to say that would be a bad purchase and a waste of my money. My money is very hard earned and therefore I try to plan every purchase.

How much time and money was spent (From research time to first use of the "updated" light)? Again I bought a light set to ride at night not work on it? And I plan to purchase a new lightset in 2-3 years which means what ever is the industry standard of product at that time will be what I buy (read between the lines that means AUTOMATIC UPDATE).


----------



## chiznitz (Aug 15, 2007)

YosarianRem said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about 24HIEF. I got so disgusted with "geoman" and the battery debacle at 24HIOP that we bought quite a few extra batteries. You are more than welcome to borrow a few during the race....we're Team Schadenfreude....should be easy to find. I'm waiting on replacements as well....not holding my breath. Good luck.


Yes I'm talking about 24HITEF. I may be able to burrow my friends L&M Stella 210L but TBH I had one of those before and it doesn't put out near the light the MS does.

I may just come find you if my batteries don't come in on time. I have 3 batteries I'm waiting on :-/

Our team is called Waving At the Hunnies/1/4 Pale Goat.

Super excited for the race, it was a blast last year!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

FatNoob said:


> Thats my thoughts exactly...


no need to go further then
BTW I'm not bragging about their price; heck I haven't even mention the brand because it doesn't matter. 
enjoy your lights; I won't go deeper, we have different opinions and that is OK
Also people drive Porsches even though a Nissan 370 cost half and goes faster... there's a market for everybody
too much:yawn:


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I got my new batteries last week. Thanks, Geo!

I was planning on storing the new batteries until the fall before charging them. Should I not charge them or should I fully charge them and test them out? I also have the older style battery charger. Do I need to worry about it not charging the new batteries?


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

el cap said:


> I got my new batteries last week. Thanks, Geo!
> 
> I was planning on storing the new batteries until the fall before charging them. Should I not charge them or should I fully charge them and test them out? I also have the older style battery charger. Do I need to worry about it not charging the new batteries?


I am a n00b but my understanding is that these style batteries are better stored dis-charged. If it where me I would "cycle" (full charge then discharge it) to test it and the store it dis-charged. You would hate to hit the first week after time changes back to realize your battery was no good and have to wait on a replacement.

On the charger I think a new one is still shipping with the "orginial" battery charger. The problem was trying to charge the mismatched battery cells not the actual charger itself (at least that was my understanding).


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

BBW said:


> enjoy your lights;


Thank you... I will enjoy the rides that the lights allow me to take!

Enjoy yours (the rides and/or lights)!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

el cap said:


> I got my new batteries last week. Thanks, Geo!
> 
> I was planning on storing the new batteries until the fall before charging them. Should I not charge them or should I fully charge them and test them out? I also have the older style battery charger. Do I need to worry about it not charging the new batteries?


They should be stored at approximately 40% of full charge. I use a hobby charger to discharge mine to the appropriate level (which is around 3.8v per cell). Not sure how you're going to manage the appropriate voltage without a hobby charger, but they should not be stored fully charged or fully discharged.

Many of the li ion packs I've received in the past have been delivered at the appropriate storage state. I have no clue how the geoman packs are arriving. Hopefully, I'll get mine soon and can check.

Edit: Without a hobby charger, I'd probably plug them into the light to ensure they function for a few seconds, then just store them without charging them up to capacity.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

The back of your MS can function as a very crued volt meter for the battery. Fully charge then Discharge until the back of your light turns Yellow or Red and now you know your at X% (A few different models have different % amounts).

The current model that Geomangear sells 

Yellow 70 - 40%
Red 40 - 1%

So you want to stop discharging as soon as the light turns Red... If you buy the DEMO light set or have an older you may need to stop shortly afterthe light turns Yellow (trying to guess where 40% is)

Yellow 50-25%
Red 25-5%

If you have a set bought before the those 2 styles you will have to find refernce to that information.


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Got my replacement battery today. Been using a strykr and strykr pro since this winter so the MS now goes on my daughter's bike.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sent in the form on 4/20… received the replacement batteries today, 6/6… Thanks Geoman!


----------



## YosarianRem (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Chiznitz....it appears I don't have enough posts to PM you....we'll have plenty of lights and batteries so count on it....heard only great things about last year....just got an email that they are looking for more volunteers, so we're going to roll in Thursday morning....see you there....


----------



## halfLoop (Jun 15, 2010)

Got my replacement battery yesterday...sent form in 2-3 days after the letters were received.

Hang in there people, yours will come. Thanks Geoman!!


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine came yesterday, about 6 weeks after I sent back.


----------



## shuffles (Oct 7, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. I had purchased it from GeoMan Sept. 2010, and sent in my battery and form on April 25.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

There is an update on the "Magicshine Battery Recall Website". It's not very encouraging for those of us still waiting.

My recall form was mailed back on April 19th.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> There is an update on the "Magicshine Battery Recall Website". It's not very encouraging for those of us still waiting.
> 
> My recall form was mailed back on April 19th.


I get it. Really. I appreciate the hoops Geoman is taking & can't imagine the hit on their bottom line. Stand up customer service if I've ever seen it. At the same time I'm now pissed... at the process & myself... for surrendering two perfectly good batteries.

I have to ask. Did it occur to the 'experts' to order enough parts & pieces to cover ALL the 'defective' units?

****.


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

Received mine today, claim form mailed April 27.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just a passing comment....After the long winter wait I'm glad to see that people are finally starting to get their replacement batteries. I just hope the people who recycled their other battery were smart enough to clip the connector plug off before doing so. Never know when having the extra connector plug might help you adapt another battery to your light.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

TroutBum said:


> I get it. Really. I appreciate the hoops Geoman is taking & can't imagine the hit on their bottom line. Stand up customer service if I've ever seen it. At the same time I'm now pissed... at the process & myself... for surrendering two perfectly good batteries.


Yep, me too.

I thought long and hard before I recycled my three seemingly fine batteries. I was worried that everyone was going to be sending theirs in and that it would be too big of a job and that it could take a long, long time to get my replacements but decided based on the language used to go ahead and recycled them and sent in my form.... Now I have races on the horizon and no batteries for my lights... I'd just buy new ones if I had the money which sadly I do not... I should have been smarter than this :madman:


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I got my replacement charger yesterday. It works as it should. Not only did Geoman honor the battery recall, but replaced the charger for free. Again, great customer service Geo! I'm certain the doubters will be proven wrong...


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Probably a silly question but oblige me if you will:

What is the mailing address for the claim form (without batteries)? 

On the recall website I could only find the shipping address if returning the faulty battery backs via UPS or USPS.

Cheers!


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Only thing I'm bummed about is that the contracted recall company doesn't seem to be utilizing the first in, first out process. A let down since I busted my hump to get the stuff back and peeps that sent it in a week or more later already have batteries. sigh. Not a geoman issue. more props for being responsible .


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

I couldn’t wait any longer. Ordered new lights today. It’s killing me to miss so many night rides for the last 6 weeks now.

I appreciate GeoMan stepping up to do this voluntary recall, but in hind site I wish I would have waited and not rushed to get rid of my old (working) batteries. Such is life. 

Thanks GeoMan for your service to the biking community. Looking forward to getting the new batteries.


Ben


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

seeker said:


> Received mine today, claim form mailed April 27.


I mailed mine (2) on April 20, they were received April 22, and I've got nothing. WTF??? I know this is a huge undertaking for a small company, but I would think that first come should be first served.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

*still waiting*



driftwood said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> I thought long and hard before I recycled my three seemingly fine batteries. I was worried that everyone was going to be sending theirs in and that it would be too big of a job and that it could take a long, long time to get my replacements but decided based on the language used to go ahead and recycled them and sent in my form.... Now I have races on the horizon and no batteries for my lights... I'd just buy new ones if I had the money which sadly I do not... I should have been smarter than this :madman:


I am in the same boat, and really getting tired of waiting. Recycled my batteries and sent the form back within a few days of receipt back in early April and still no replacements. Bought in Sept last year (2300 kit) and havent been able to use but a few times due to the notice not to use. Wish I had some confirmation of my place in line for replacements. Geoman...any way to help?


----------



## mtnradsem (Oct 28, 2009)

*Mailing address for recall form*



Chromagftw said:


> Probably a silly question but oblige me if you will:
> 
> What is the mailing address for the claim form (without batteries)?
> Magicshine Battery Recall
> ...


See above.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ Thanks mtnradsem! ^^^


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> There is an update on the "Magicshine Battery Recall Website". It's not very encouraging for those of us still waiting.
> 
> My recall form was mailed back on April 19th.


So, if I understand that correctly, they have gone through their first batch of replacement batteries and the second batch is ordered but will take 16 weeks to arrive. ...Meaning if we havn't recieived our replacements yet, we may not see them until Sept-Oct.??


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

skankingbiker said:


> So, if I understand that correctly, they have gone through their first batch of replacement batteries and the second batch is ordered but will take 16 weeks to arrive. ...Meaning if we havn't recieived our replacements yet, we may not see them until Sept-Oct.??


just in time for a crisp fall ride. :skep:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

nmanchin said:


> just in time for a crisp fall ride. :skep:


Unless we're "lucky" enough to have to wait on a third or fourth order.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Still waiting, it's been over *approx. 4 months* since I sent in *TWO* batteries to their recommended site. I was fine paying postage, but, heck, I've missed so many night rides, and it's now SUMMER.

Glad to hear people are getting their batteries. Maybe being one of the first to send my batteries in was a mistake.

Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

KevinK said:


> Still waiting, it's been over *approx. 4 months* since I sent in *TWO* batteries to their recommended site. I was fine paying postage, but, heck, I've missed so many night rides, and it's now SUMMER.
> 
> Glad to hear people are getting their batteries. Maybe being one of the first to send my batteries in was a mistake.
> 
> Kevin


Have to say, Geomangear responded quickly to my questions, however, this is the e-mail they sent:

*We have had a huge response to the recall. There are multiple steps involved after the recall administrator receives a claim form, from verifying the name, address, PIN and number of batteries against our order database, to scanning and attaching the signed claim form to the database that is provided to the U.S. Consumer Products Safety Commission, to creating the XML data format to handle the shipping aspect of this process.

Based on the expert's best estimates of batteries needed for the recall, we placed our first order for our custom designed, fully tested battery packs in January and received these packs in late April. The claims filed have greatly exceeded the estimates and we have placed our next order for batteries to continue fulfilling claims. Unfortunately, we have recently learned that the Japanese natural disasters have seriously affected the supply of the Panasonic cells used in our battery packs and the production time has increased from six weeks to sixteen weeks.

Because Geomangear is a small, family owned company we must rely on sales to support this very expensive recall program (now in excess of $750,000). This means that we must continue in business selling bike equipment so that we can order and send more batteries to customers who have filed claims.

All of these issues affect when you will receive your replacement battery. We are trying our best but this process will take time. We are shipping recall replacement batteries every week. Unfortunately we are not able to predict when you will receive your replacement battery pack(s)

Thanks,

Geomangear Team*

Basically, what I read on their website. I'll keep everyone posted to how long it takes from e-mail contact w/ the Geomangear Team.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

(insert sarcasm....)

I believe this is an evil ploy to make me buy another set of lights. 

I sent in 2 batteries and it looks like I am in the late batch. My choices seem to be to 1) go without lights all season; 2) buy another battery pack; or 3) switch to an entirely different system at a substantial cost. I will most likely go with option 2, which means that when my replacements DO arrive, I will have 3 battery packs and one light-head. I will then have to purchase another lighthead, as it makes no sense to have 3 batteries and 1 light. ....at least I will eventually wind up with 2 sets of lights.....


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

skankingbiker said:


> (insert sarcasm....)
> 
> I believe this is an evil ploy to make me buy another set of lights.
> 
> I sent in 2 batteries and it looks like I am in the late batch. My choices seem to be to 1) go without lights all season; 2) buy another battery pack; or 3) switch to an entirely different system at a substantial cost. I will most likely go with option 2, which means that when my replacements DO arrive, I will have 3 battery packs and one light-head. I will then have to purchase another lighthead, as it makes no sense to have 3 batteries and 1 light. ....at least I will eventually wind up with 2 sets of lights.....


I thought about another battery as well, but can't justify spending more money! Geoman has been pretty good w/ customer service, quick to reply to e-mails, so, I am giving him a chance. It's a gigantic undertaking to replace all of the defective batteries, but, hopefully, I will receive the new set soon. If not, Lesson learned!!!:


----------



## tttiltheend (Nov 17, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just a passing comment....After the long winter wait I'm glad to see that people are finally starting to get their replacement batteries. I just hope the people who recycled their other battery were smart enough to clip the connector plug off before doing so. Never know when having the extra connector plug might help you adapt another battery to your light.


After a bit of waffling when I turned in my battery, I decided I'd make my own replacement. My battery was in an aluminum cylinder. I opened up the container, clipped the connector, took it to Radioshack and gave them the cells that were inside the case and kept everything else. If they gave me trouble I was prepared to reassemble it and give them it all, but they took the cells and signed the form.

I've since purchased new cells, soldered them up, and installed them in the old case. Reading the announcement, I'm glad I did. When I get the replacement battery I'll buy another lighthead from geoman and have two sets, which should be a big improvement for trail riding over the one helmet light I was using. For now I'm OK, I'm just using the light on flash mode for my commuting in and out of the city for a little more safety. Won't need to do any night trail riding until October. If I don't get the replacement by then it will be a bit of a drag.

What a cluster f__k. Now we've got the tsunami-related manufacturing delays. I know some people are down on geoman but he's doing the right thing (unlike many others) and has gotten stuck in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

I received my replacement battery yesterday. Mailed my form the day after it arrived. Thank you very much GeoMan.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*Ymmv*

Seemed like a good deal...

My mileage has varied. I don't find their customer service to be great, in fact, - - - -, and I've been in a business where customer service was important. Over the past several months now, I wrote a couple polite emails without ever getting anything but a "form letter" - lame...

To those who've been without for only a few weeks, consider yourselves lucky. Sent my batteries in May 1, no batteries yet.

I understand that the tsunami interfered, but it doesn't explain the response being so much larger than they anticipated??? What, they don't keep records of how many units they sold before the problem was identified? Bullsh*t!

Now, if it weren't for a recently broken thumb, I'd be buying or building other batteries. As it is, I will see which comes first, a healed thumb, or batteries.

Meanwhile, (snarky aside) anybody know of any reasonably priced light systems?



KevinK said:


> I thought about another battery as well, but can't justify spending more money! Geoman has been pretty good w/ customer service, quick to reply to e-mails, so, I am giving him a chance. It's a gigantic undertaking to replace all of the defective batteries, but, hopefully, I will receive the new set soon. If not, Lesson learned!!!:


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

KevinK said:


> Still waiting, it's been over *approx. 4 months* since I sent in *TWO* batteries to their recommended site. I was fine paying postage, but, heck, I've missed so many night rides, and it's now SUMMER.
> 
> Glad to hear people are getting their batteries. Maybe being one of the first to send my batteries in was a mistake.
> 
> Kevin


The recall didn't happen until April, how can it be 4 months???


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess it's a good thing that I haven't recycled my MS batteries or sent in the recall form yet! In the first place, I never received the recall notice in the mail (I moved to a different state and work at a different place - and had the original MS purchase sent to my old work). After several e-mails in April and May, and more waiting for the recall notice, Geo e-mailed me my processing number and a link to the form mid-May. Life got busy and I put it at the bottom of the pile.

I'm wondering if there is an expiration date to send in the recall form? Knowing that I'm now in for a 16+ week wait for replacement batteries, I'm tempted to continue using my still working batteries (though significantly lower capacity), waiting until the crowd disperses and getting replacements right away 4 or 5 (or 7?)months from now. If there's no expiration to the recall, or it's good for the next year I'll just get though one more winter of night riding and recycle my batteries when the days get longer next May.

I don't want to be without my lights and don't want to spend $$ on new batteries. This leaves me with few options.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah - this whole thing kind of pisses me off but it's my fault. I bought my kits last October. When the recall hit, I was still within range for a full refund but decided to stick with it.

Though I commend Geoman for his safety efforts, I should have returned them when I had the chance. 

We've used our lights a total of 1 time. Woohoo


----------



## tttiltheend (Nov 17, 2010)

ThumperGary said:


> Yeah - this whole thing kind of pisses me off but it's my fault. I bought my kits last October. When the recall hit, I was still within range for a full refund but decided to stick with it.
> 
> Though I commend Geoman for his safety efforts, I should have returned them when I had the chance.
> 
> We've used our lights a total of 1 time. Woohoo


Some of us kept using the light, but with appropriate precautions. I charged and kept the battery in a steel WW-II style ammo case, stored away from any combustibles.

Given the legal environment geoman had no choice but to say not to use it. I'm pretty confident that this setup was safe. Given that my battery was relatively recent the likelihood of it igniting was relatively low anyway.

It was kind of a PITA but not as much as not using the light.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bummer about the supply problem resulting in production delays. I, too, am a bit disappointed the recall co didn't do a first in-first out process. I was another who sent the paperwork the next day and still don't have replacement batts.

I'm about to order another battery because it's just too damn hot to ride midday all the time anymore.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Bummer about the supply problem resulting in production delays. I, too, am a bit disappointed the recall co didn't do a first in-first out process. I was another who sent the paperwork the next day and still don't have replacement batts.


If it isn't first in/first out how are they determining who is sent the replacements? I sent my form in within the first couple days of receiving it and I thought I would have received the battery by now.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I have lots of friends who have purposely delayed not sending in their forms & batteries until summertime when lights will no longer be needed for the evening rides. I expect others are thinking the same thing so that maybe when fall comes around they'll have their replacements in the mail.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

osmarandsara said:


> I have lots of friends who have purposely delayed not sending in their forms & batteries until summertime when lights will no longer be needed for the evening rides. I expect others are thinking the same thing so that maybe when fall comes around they'll have their replacements in the mail.


I use my lights more in summertime than wintertime. Down here, wintertime is the best for midday rides.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> There is an update on the "Magicshine Battery Recall Website". It's not very encouraging for those of us still waiting.


:madman:


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

ehh, never mind he got back to me already. Didn't want to bug the poor guy with trivial things.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Knowing what I know now, I would have kept the batteries and sent in the form. I'd have 2 functioning batteries and two spares would eventually arrive.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

dirtyjack said:


> Knowing what I know now, I would have kept the batteries and sent in the form. I'd have 2 functioning batteries and two spares would eventually arrive.


A friend of mine did that, smart guy


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

dirtyjack said:


> Knowing what I know now, I would have kept the batteries and sent in the form. I'd have 2 functioning batteries and two spares would eventually arrive.


As far as I know, you would have had to "Forge" the a signature on the document to do that. If you go back and re-read the the recall documents you will notice, the batteries had to be either sent back or dropped off (and signed for) at a recycling center.

What I did was cut the ends off the batteries, kept the tube case and "sock" and take 4 of my 1850 cells that I have for my "Torches", so that I could then make my own replacement packs.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

FatNoob said:


> As far as I know, you would have had to "Forge" the a signature on the document to do that. If you go back and re-read the the recall documents you will notice, the batteries had to be either sent back or dropped off (and signed for) at a recycling center.


Exactly.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

boy i am GLAD I kept mine and just did nothing about recall I had a feeling
this was going to happen still use my old ones every day and still working
just bad chargers
by the look of things I will have to build my own battery pack with a much better
charger if I stoped using mine and sent them back now
I might see replacements in Dec if at all 
this was not planed right at the start
oh well at lest I was smart enough to keep mine and disregard
the recall


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

stingray66 said:


> boy i am GLAD I kept mine and just did nothing about recall I had a feeling
> this was going to happen still use my old ones every day and still working
> just bad chargers
> by the look of things I will have to build my own battery pack with a much better
> ...


Yeah, you might be smart enough to start a fire in your home too. I certainly hope not.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

nmanchin said:


> Yeah, you might be smart enough to start a fire in your home too. I certainly hope not.


At this point, I would think his Home Owners Insurance would have issues with paying for repairs after a fire if it was the batteries... Just a guess that they would claim negligence; he was notified of the recall and informed of the danger. Yet he admitted (on forums.mtbr.com) of continued use of the product.


----------



## tttiltheend (Nov 17, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> A friend of mine did that, *unethical *guy


Fixed your post for you.

It cost me about $45 to do a DIY replacement with the parts I had left over after I took the cells out of the pack and dropped them off at radioshack. Works great. Is $45 really worth selling out one's integrity? Not to mention the precautions you need to take with the old batteries are a PITA.

And of course, for anyone still using the old batteries, either over the table, because they haven't turned them in yet, or under the table, because they forged the form, take appropriate precautions; charge and keep in a fireproof container not near any combustibles.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

ha ha ha ha
just how many of you had or seen these
battery's catch fire. I have three on charge
now batteries are cold chargers are red hot 
I have found more problems with the chargers that
the batteries 
and yes geoman has replaced these chargers a few
times and every one I get gets hot
right now I am building my own set up with 
parts made in the USA so far run times are 
much better 
It is sad that geomans replacement
battery's are not made in the USA


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

stingray66 said:


> It is sad that geomans replacement
> battery's are not made in the USA


*Last time I checked Torrence, CA. is in the USA*:madman:

http://geomangear.com/pdf/TT6.0_UN-Cert.pdf


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

ggeoman has stated that there was. delay
because the batterys are coming form 
japan


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

stingray66 said:


> ggeoman has stated that there was. delay
> because the batterys are coming form
> japan


The cells are Panasonics some of the best you can buy and yes they come from Japan. the battery packs are designed and assembled in CA. 
I'm willing to bet most of the parts in those packs you are making are not made in America I do not know of too many quality lithium batteries that are American made ?


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

I got mine last week, a few days short of 2 months after submitting my return. Thanks Geoman!


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> I use my lights more in summertime than wintertime. Down here, wintertime is the best for midday rides.


I actually purchased mine BECAUSE of the summer down here in AZ....

My body just doesn't handle 110F in the direct sun. However, the mid-90's around dusk works.......there's just something about that big ball of fire!!


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

just got mine this week. Sent in the letter within 1 day of receiving it. Looks like about a 2 month turn around. Thanks geoman


----------



## bikepark (Jun 8, 2010)

wrxg33k said:


> just got mine this week. Sent in the letter within 1 day of receiving it. Looks like about a 2 month turn around. Thanks geoman


Good to know people are still receiving them this week. Maybe there is still hope that mine will be coming soon.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

May have been mentioned, didnt read the whole thread, sorry
How are the batteries shipped? USPS, UPS? Am curious because I just moved, so USPS will forward but UPS wont and I assume i wont recieve a tracking number.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PhxChem said:


> I actually purchased mine BECAUSE of the summer down here in AZ....
> 
> My body just doesn't handle 110F in the direct sun. However, the mid-90's around dusk works.......there's just something about that big ball of fire!!


no kidding. I purchased mine in part because of the summers. but also because it's dark when I commute home in the wintertime. I stopped using the MS batts when notice first came out, which hindered my commuting back in the winter. now, it's cutting into my recreational riding time!

I broke down and ordered a 6.0Ah battery from Geoman, which should be here today. I will be making use of it soon.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Maybe all of us who DID NOT receive our batteries today should post daily. I sent my form in on April 21 (I kept a copy) and DID NOT receive my batteries today. I'm not whining - just reporting.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

POG said:


> Maybe all of us who DID NOT receive our batteries today should post daily. I sent my form in on April 21 (I kept a copy) and DID NOT receive my batteries today. I'm not whining - just reporting.


Or if you bought the SAME Magicshine light set from Deals Extreme or any of the Ebay sellers, you would not be offered a replacement battery at all! Geo is busting his tail trying to make this right, and it doesn't appear that the Manufacturer of MagicShine in China (the ones who are at fault) are doing very much if anything to fund any part of this recall.

Look at the big picture, have extra patience and be thankful you are being offered a replacement battery at all.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

isleblue65 said:


> Or if you bought the SAME Magicshine light set from Deals Extreme or any of the Ebay sellers, you would not be offered a replacement battery at all! Geo is busting his tail trying to make this right, and it doesn't appear that the Manufacturer of MagicShine in China (the ones who are at fault) are doing very much if anything to fund any part of this recall.
> 
> Look at the big picture, have extra patience and be thankful you are being offered a replacement battery at all.


No kidding. My 6.0Ah Geoman battery came yesterday. it's charging up for a ride tomorrow night. I'm still waiting for my warranty recall batteries, but I'm pretty confident they will be high quality and great supplements to the 6.0Ah one. But now that I have a working battery for my lights, I can get busy riding.

It's not Geoman's fault any of this is going down. Props to him for identifying the problem and taking steps to resolve it. AND, supplying an upgraded battery pack in the process. How awesome is that?


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

clewttu - I was under the impression that they were shipped USPS, but mine came UPS.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

wrxg33k said:


> clewttu - I was under the impression that they were shipped USPS, but mine came UPS.


thanks


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i am bummed...

a coworker and i sent our claims in on the same day, in the exact same way...

he received his battery....

i did not...

dratz.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

Has anyone who had multiple batteries received them yet? I sent in three (purchased at different times)...


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

I can see my batteries just floating in the ocean! Fear not I haven't given up hope yet.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

driftwood said:


> Has anyone who had multiple batteries received them yet? I sent in three (purchased at different times)...


I haven't and I sent mine the same day the letter arrived. 3 batteries as well. I suspect they are only sending out single battery submissions in order to cover the most number of people with the fewest batteries.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

MtbMacgyver said:


> I haven't and I sent mine the same day the letter arrived. 3 batteries as well. I suspect they are only sending out single battery submissions in order to cover the most number of people with the fewest batteries.


sounds right...

my friend sent in 1...i sent in 2

on the same day from the same place....

he got his....i did not

dammit.


----------



## bikepark (Jun 8, 2010)

I sent in just 1 a few days after I got the letter. I have not received my replacement yet.


----------



## Sherbona (Mar 23, 2011)

FYI I recycled 2 and sent in the paperwork on the day after I received the letter and received both replacement batteries a couple of weeks ago - so they didn't limit to sending out single battery submissions.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Sherbona said:


> FYI I recycled 2 and sent in the paperwork on the day after I received the letter and received both replacement batteries a couple of weeks ago - so they didn't limit to sending out single battery submissions.


well...that kills the hell outta my theory...

dratz...


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

just saw you can upgrade your replacement 4.5ah batteries to the new 6.0ah for $25 each from geo.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

would be sweet if we could put in the recall notice pin on the web and upgrade to the bigger 6.0ah packs for $25 each and forgo the recall wait.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Does this mean that those of use still waiting are going to get the "returned unused" banged around in shipping two extra times (and possibly used) batteries? Not exactly my first choice.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> Does this mean that those of use still waiting are going to get the "returned unused" banged around in shipping two extra times (and possibly used) batteries? Not exactly my first choice.


Good point, but the reason they have to do it this way is to fulfill the terms of the recall its a process they cannot get around it. 
Its a great deal I did it and the 6.0s are sick :thumbsup:. I did 2 hours with a Raylll and a XM-L last night and the Raylll battery was still green and the XM-L just turned blue, :thumbsup:


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

nmanchin said:


> would be sweet if we could put in the recall notice pin on the web and upgrade to the bigger 6.0ah packs for $25 each and forgo the recall wait.


It would be sweet if we could pay $25 for the 4.5ah packs and forgo the recall wait


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

+ 1


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

wrxg33k said:


> just saw you can upgrade your replacement 4.5ah batteries to the new 6.0ah for $25 each from geo.


Just so everyone is on the same page: This from Geoman's website
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=284
_______________________________________

ANNOUNCING THE GEOMANGEAR BATTERY UPGRADE PROGRAM:

For a limited time, GeoManGear is offering a special battery upgrade program for customers affected by our Magicshine Battery Recall program.

You must complete the official battery recall process and receive your replacement 4.5Ah battery before you are eligible for this upgrage.

You can upgrade your new, un-used GeoManGear 4.5 Ah battery pack for a new GeoManGear 6.0 Ah battery pack for only $25.00. Click here for the form.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> Just so everyone is on the same page: This from Geoman's website
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=284
> _______________________________________
> 
> ...


aw ****ing godammit to hell!!!

that ****ing sucks giant donkey balls....mother ****ing **** ****er **** piss!!!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I may be wrong on this, but if Geoman has a supply delay, this may be an efficient way of getting the most batteries to the most people as quickly as possible. 

The upgrade is great for people who have already received their replacements, and is helpful to people who are still waiting to get theirs in that we may get a "recycled replacement" quicker than waiting for the slow boat from China (errrr. Japan) for a "new replacement".

The logistics of all of this is mind boggling.......


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> You must complete the official battery recall process and receive your replacement 4.5Ah battery before you are eligible for this upgrage.


 That's too bad because I'd throw down fifty to get my two batteries back in a minute, with the upgrade... wouldn't think twice. Hell, I hope they still have the program going when I finally* get my replacements cause I think I'm down anyway.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Sucks for us, but I can understand from Gm standpoint. If upgrade was open to everyone affected by the recall, he'd be selling his main product at/below cost and would burn through his active inventory real quick...Then 4 months later he'd have a boatload of replacements no one wants. 

I am just happy he seems to be making every effort to get us our replacements and retain his customer loyalty.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice to see others are still waiting as well...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm still waiting for my recall notice!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

slocaus said:


> I'm still waiting for my recall notice!


You win. I feel much better now.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

slocaus said:


> I'm still waiting for my recall notice!


I was too until a few weeks ago. I finally e-mailed him with my original purchase date, e-mail address and info. He sent me back my personal recall ID via an e-mail. You can download the recall form off his site, write in the personal ID # and recycle your batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

"ANNOUNCING THE GEOMANGEAR BATTERY UPGRADE PROGRAM:

For a limited time, GeoManGear is offering a special battery upgrade program for customers affected by our Magicshine Battery Recall program.

You must complete the official battery recall process and receive your replacement 4.5Ah battery before you are eligible for this upgrage.

You can upgrade your new, un-used GeoManGear 4.5 Ah battery pack for a new GeoManGear 6.0 Ah battery pack for only $25.00. Click here for the form.
skankingbiker is online now"

This doesn't make sense. If they are waiting for 4.5Ah batteries why not just have people send in the old batteries with $25 and then ship them the larger battereis?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

richwolf said:


> "ANNOUNCING THE GEOMANGEAR BATTERY UPGRADE PROGRAM:
> 
> For a limited time, GeoManGear is offering a special battery upgrade program for customers affected by our Magicshine Battery Recall program.
> 
> ...


It's probably a technicality of the recall process, Consumer Affairs or whomever says that the person must receive the replacement Geoman agreed to. After that, anything can happen.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

wow this thread makes me glad i didn't send in my old batteries (yet). they work great, and i still get to night ride...until i spontaneously combust i guess


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

*Recall Upgrade Still Available??*



skankingbiker said:


> Just so everyone is on the same page: This from Geoman's website
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=284


So this offer appears to be no longer active?? I recycled my batteries the end of April and am waiting for the new ones to arrive. However, I would have upgraded without blinking. I am hoping that the availability of this upgrade is not dependent upon whether you were lucky enough to have received your batteries already........
_______________________________________


----------



## Perpetrator (Jul 8, 2007)

Rakuman said:


> The cells are Panasonics some of the best you can buy and yes they come from Japan.


Am I the only one surprised that the CPSC's (or whomever's) policy seemingly won't allow for an equivalent high-quality substitute for the Panasonic cells?

Forgot to add: End of April for me, too. Two batteries.


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

i have read this forum for a long time and finally joined. I have 3 batteries that I got from geoman. i sent 2 back in April. It's now almost july. I got tired of waiting and bought a 1200 dinotte 3 weeks ago. great light and great company so far. over 60 days is to long for a business to keep my confidence . sorry if that offends but you can't stay in business with that kind of turn around. i would have bought a lupine form them but i don't want to go through that kind of hassle if something goes wrong.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, strange that the trade-up deal for the 6.0 Ah batteries has been pulled from the site. I wonder if the CPSC put the lid on this offer for some reason?


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

coachl22 said:


> i have read this forum for a long time and finally joined. I have 3 batteries that I got from geoman. i sent 2 back in April. It's now almost july. I got tired of waiting and bought a 1200 dinotte 3 weeks ago. great light and great company so far. over 60 days is to long for a business to keep my confidence . sorry if that offends but you can't stay in business with that kind of turn around. i would have bought a lupine form them but i don't want to go through that kind of hassle if something goes wrong.


You could have just bought a replacement battery from somewhere else for $40....

http://www.ballisticbatteries.com/Page.cfm?Category4=Mountain Bike Light &InfoID=200&Search=

But hey, the Dinotte's pretty nice...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

coachl22 said:


> i have read this forum for a long time and finally joined. I have 3 batteries that I got from geoman. i sent 2 back in April. It's now almost july. I got tired of waiting and bought a 1200 dinotte 3 weeks ago. great light and great company so far. over 60 days is to long for a business to keep my confidence . sorry if that offends but you can't stay in business with that kind of turn around. i would have bought a lupine form them but i don't want to go through that kind of hassle if something goes wrong.


Have you read the discussion yet? the recall is being managed by a 3rd party company. the forms go to them. They dictate who gets what and when. they are the ones f'ing this whole process up by not doing a first in-first out process.

second, did you not catch that there's a production problem because of the fallout (quite literally) in Japan?

it's not Geoman you should be angry/frustrated with.

I have been happy riding with the 6.0Ah battery pack I ordered from Geoman. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people have done similar (or taken advantage of the upgrade deal) and now Geoman's supply of them is too small to fulfill the upgrade deal.

I have been extremely happy with the quality of the new pack. I only hope the 4.5Ah warranty replacements are as good by the time they get to me.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Geo,

I guess I should have waited and gone with the 6.0 amp hour battery. My replacement (new) 4.5 amp hour battery is only getting about an hour or less of runtime (<=40 mins on SOS followed by <=40 mins on high = red LED).


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

J_Hopper said:


> Geo,
> 
> I guess I should have waited and gone with the 6.0 amp hour battery. My replacement (new) 4.5 amp hour battery is only getting about an hour or less of runtime (<=40 mins on SOS followed by <=40 mins on high = red LED).


Mine gets 2 hrs, vs the 3.5 hrs I got on my other three 4.4ah batteries I own.

So, I'm interested in the 6.0ah @$25 deal, if it reappears. Was unaware of it until it was gone....


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

seeker said:


> Mine gets 2 hrs, vs the 3.5 hrs I got on my other three 4.4ah batteries I own.
> 
> So, I'm interested in the 6.0ah @$25 deal, if it reappears. Was unaware of it until it was gone....


2s better than what I have now 0.


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have read almost everything on here for the last year and a half. Why would you turn your company over to some body that is just goin to make your costumers unhappy? I read the pro's and con's before I bought the set up and i must say the con's were right in a lot of ways. China is screwing us all in just about every product we get from them . That is why i went with USA made.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

It's been two weeks, sent in my PIN#, no reply from Geomangear. First time I've e-mailed them, without a response. Well, it's only the first week of Summer, Hopefully, I will receive my two batteries soon. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't believe it....they arrived! Bought a 2300 kit last September and didn't get to use much before recall notice not to use. Sent back replacement form within a few days back in April, and they arrived today.


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

All is right with MY biking world… GeoMan has lived up to his promise of sending me new replacement batteries for my old Magicshine batteries free of charge. When I got home last night, there they were in a non-descript cardboard box, waiting for me to take them for a ride. I was not expecting them until much later this year, so I did purchase another set of lights recently from GeoMan. Now it looks like I can make a smoken deal to my little brother on my older Magicshines with new batteries.
To those still waiting, I understand the frustration, but keep the faith. Your batteries will show up eventually.
Ride On
Ben


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

ICE4Me said:


> ...To those still waiting, I understand the frustration, but keep the faith. Your batteries will show up eventually.
> Ride On
> Ben


It's just aggravating to keep reading about people getting their batteries that sent in the form later than I did. I still assume it has to do with the "recall company" and not Geomangear.

Geomangear is still golden as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

I understand. I sent my form in the next day after I received it. 
Clearly they are not using the first in first out process.

I hope everyone gets there’s sooner rather than later.

Ben


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm just glad there are still some of you getting yours, gives me a small amount of hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## takenbybikes (Feb 13, 2010)

Just receive my two batteries yesterday, sent last April 21st.


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

Im praying for a miracle mine come in before my camping trip next week. Damn things outshine any of my maglite flashlights!


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, glad to hear some good news from someone!!! I wonder how Geomangear decides who gets there replacement batteries first? I have yet to hear from geomangear after I sent in my PIN#. They had all my information before. Not making me feel to good about their customer service, which I remember when purchasing two batteries, was second to none! I guess things change w/ time!!!


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*What gives Geoman?*

Sent in May 1 with all the proper documentation, still no batteries.

Disappointed.


----------



## MtnGrl (Oct 2, 2008)

Returned my battery April 20, received a new one this weekend, Saturday July 2.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

My 2 Magic Shine batteries have been MIA for over 2 months now. Good to know some folks have gotten replacements but I'm starting to regret sending my old batteries in. I've needed a bike light on several occasions now. My old batteries worked fine, wish I had just hung on to them.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Schultz29 said:


> My 2 Magic Shine batteries have been MIA for over 2 months now. Good to know some folks have gotten replacements but I'm starting to regret sending my old batteries in. I've needed a bike light on several occasions now. My old batteries worked fine, wish I had just hung on to them.


Ditto


----------



## poconopitbull (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks GeoMan. Got my replacement battery today! :thumbsup: Sooner than expected.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Johnnyvox (Jun 20, 2008)

Sent mine back in late April and my replacements were in the door when I got home this morning. Thanks, Geoman! Just in time for the shorter upcoming days. Going to put them on the charger now.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am replacing 10 batteries and sent in the form back in April. I've tried to email to get a status but get the same templated reponse each time. Does anyone get a heads up on their replacingment battery getting shipped back to them? I hope to get a box really soon. My friends and I are missing out on some nice hot summer nights.


----------



## ssdoc (Mar 26, 2004)

received my 2 batteries 7/1 after mailing them in 4/24. hang in there.


----------



## finerbiner (Nov 5, 2004)

Sent my form back the day I got it. Batteries(2) came 7/1They are nicer than the original. i had devised a velcro strap much like the one now included. Works well. I was frustrated but now i am happy. Geoman can count on me still saying. "check out my light, I paid $95 for it". I have sold quite a few for them with that line.


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

Mine came yesterday via USPS. Sent the form in back in April the day after I received it.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Mine came last week. Thank you Geoman! Incredible, way beyond the call of duty effort to stand by your customers.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, mine went out on 5/16 so I suspect I have another month of waiting at this point. Oh well! Just glad to see that folks are getting theirs back. Anyone got a pic of the new battery? Is it the same size/shape as the old round cylinder shaped one? Just curious.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

I know how you feel!!! I recommended Magicshine to two of my friends, Each purchased one light w/ *TWO Batteries!!!* Now I can't even recommend turning the batteries in!! At least they get to ride at night, while I sit home!!! Still haven't heard from Geomangear. From the best customer service to non existent customer service. I know they have volume problems, but, that doesn't mean to ignore your once loyal customers. My friends are going to continue using their batteries, and if it fails, explodes, there going to say, they purchased a product that was eventually found defective, but the companies return policy on wait was unreasonable. A full refund is more in order.

Time will tell. :madmax::nono:


----------



## smittyway (Jun 16, 2009)

Any Canadians get theier batteries yet?


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

*C'mon good juju!*

Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...
Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...
Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...
Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week...Mine will arrive next week... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*April 21st~~~July 7th*

I recycled my 3 batteries at the local Staples and sent in my paperwork on 04/21/11 and the 3 replacement just arrived via USPS (07/07/11).


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Just got mine, can't remember when I sent it though.


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Has anyone from Canada received their replacement batteries?*

I suspect the answer is no given the delays being faced by those in the U.S. but thought I'd ask. I really miss my summer time night rides. Hopefully they arrive before winter returns.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Figured I'd post an update that my replacement batteries came today.


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

Just got my batteries today. YAY!


----------



## RiderDean (Jul 21, 2009)

Goeman, I got my replacement this week. What a herculean effrtt on your part getting all this sorted out. My hat's off to man...... and thanks!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

smittyway said:


> Any Canadians get theier batteries yet?


 Not yet,,, sent my battery's and paperwork back in April as many others have. 20,000 recauled battery's are going to take a lot longer than a few months to resolve, so i will keep waiting patiently.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

indebt said:


> 20,000 recauled battery's are going to take a lot longer than a few months to resolve, so i will keep waiting patiently.


Patience is something that seems to be sorely lacking in most of today's society. I give you a :thumbsup: for leading by example (as far as we can see) and being Patient!

I too will keep waiting patiently!

and again Thank You, GeoMan, for being an upstanding business and taking care of the issue...

And I am guessing the real hold-up here is going to be the 'Red Tape' of the company 'administrating' the recall and as noted the raw materials.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

I still have my old battery & paperwork in a USPS box ready to mail but have been waiting to send. I have been kind of afraid to send because I figured there would be a mass amount of batteries sent in all at once and be chaotic. Think I should go ahead and put my box in the mail? On another note I know some have complained about the time it has taken to get their replacement battery. Sure it sucks but the fact GeoMan has taken on this challange and did the right thing you have to just be patient. If I could suggest one thing to GeoMan that would help and take little of there time it would be to give an update on their website every couple weeks. An example of that would be: "As of July 11, 2011 we have recieved 10,343 battery request (meaning actual old batteries recieved) and have recieved 5000 new replacement batteries from our manufacturer. These 5000 batteries have been sent out to the first 5000 customers that sent in their old batteries. We expect our next replacement battery shipment of 2500 batteries on 8/1/11. We will send out the next 2500 in the order in which we recieved request." At least if they did something like this, giving everyone a running total every couple of weeks, it would give customers a rough idea on the progress being made. I think when people blindly wait with no clue as to what is going on they start getting worried and thus start complaining.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

The way i see it, and i don't speek for all, is that many of us are putting our MS's on bikes 20 or 30 times the value, excluding some who are honestly strapped for cash due to economic times,or are in collage etc.It amazes me how much time has been waisted complaining by those who could afford to buy a new version of Geoman's battery's to keep them into night riding durring the waiting period. Then when the replacement finally showes up, those people who didn't let an original $80 light set stop what they love to do would have a spare quality back up for even longer night rides or 24 hour races. Is the glass half full, or half empty??


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

indebt said:


> The way i see it, and i don't speek for all, is that many of us are putting our MS's on bikes 20 or 30 times the value, excluding some who are honestly strapped for cash due to economic times,or are in collage etc.It amazes me how much time has been waisted complaining by those who could afford to buy a new version of Geoman's battery's to keep them into night riding durring the waiting period. Then when the replacement finally showes up, those people who didn't let an original $80 light set stop what they love to do would have a spare quality back up for even longer night rides or 24 hour races. Is the glass half full, or half empty??


Yeah, you really don't speak for all.

My glass is empty. Since I sent mine in I now have no batteries and no money to buy replacements.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

If I got some kind of email reply that my recall paperwork was received and the recall battery was in process to be shipped then I wouldn't be annoyed about this whole situation.

It's not getting any info for 2 months that has me less than pleased with this. Even when you send in a form for a crummy $10 rebate there is usually tracking information available.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Brazos said:


> ....
> 
> If I could suggest one thing to GeoMan that would help and take little of there time it would be to give an update on their website every couple weeks. An example of that would be: "As of July 11, 2011 we have recieved 10,343 battery request (meaning actual old batteries recieved) and have recieved 5000 new replacement batteries from our manufacturer. _*These 5000 batteries have been sent out to the first 5000 customers that sent in their old batteries. *_ ... /QUOTE]
> 
> Um, there's the rub - it's evident that many of us still waiting for our batteries have sent ours in earlier than others who've already received their replacements.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I do agree with you dirtyjack that it would be a lot more tolerable for us still waiting especially for those who aren't in a financial position to purchase battery's during the waiting period. But this recaul is not between two party's, (us and Geoman).When involving other agencies to have new battery's passed in North America and the red tape of administrators it messes things up.

Just remember that Geoman has are interest in mind as they volunteered to take hundreds of thousands of $$$$$$ in losses to resolve issues on a $80 light.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel like the kid from a Christmas Story waiting for his secret decoder ring in the mail everyday. Maybe today will be the day.......


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

Mailed mine on 4/20 I still have not received the replacements.....Quite disappointed with them. I emailed them and got an automated response and when I emailed them again they didn't reply at all.


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

I emailed them about a discount on a new 6.0 battery whilst I wait "patiently" for the recalled battery replacements to arrive. However, I didn't send mine in until May 2, so I figured that I was WAY down the list. Anyway, they replied very quickly to my email (i made sure to specify in my email subject that this was not directly regarding a recall question.....) with the offer to forego the recall process and skip to the $25 upgrade to the new larger capacity battery packs. They sent me the forms, I filled them out and provided my recall pin #. I just received an email noting my credit card has been charged and my batteries should be here end of this week or early next week. This is a no-brainer as I was stoked about the upgrade offer anyway, but annoyed that you had to receive the replacements and then send them back in.

I can't figure out how to attach the form to this post, but if anybody is interested I can email you the form they sent me......


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

fatboyp said:


> I suspect the answer is no given the delays being faced by those in the U.S. but thought I'd ask. I really miss my summer time night rides. Hopefully they arrive before winter returns.


Nope, been waiting since May 1st.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Mailed my form April 19th and received my batteries today.

Thanks GeomanGear.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

neilether said:


> I emailed them about a discount on a new 6.0 battery whilst I wait "patiently" for the recalled battery replacements to arrive. However, I didn't send mine in until May 2, so I figured that I was WAY down the list. Anyway, they replied very quickly to my email (i made sure to specify in my email subject that this was not directly regarding a recall question.....) with the offer to forego the recall process and skip to the $25 upgrade to the new larger capacity battery packs. They sent me the forms, I filled them out and provided my recall pin #. I just received an email noting my credit card has been charged and my batteries should be here end of this week or early next week. This is a no-brainer as I was stoked about the upgrade offer anyway, but annoyed that you had to receive the replacements and then send them back in.
> 
> I can't figure out how to attach the form to this post, but if anybody is interested I can email you the form they sent me......


 Geo- is this correct? Is it a offer open to anyone?


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

neilether said:


> I emailed them about a discount on a new 6.0 battery whilst I wait "patiently" for the recalled battery replacements to arrive. However, I didn't send mine in until May 2, so I figured that I was WAY down the list. Anyway, they replied very quickly to my email (i made sure to specify in my email subject that this was not directly regarding a recall question.....) with the offer to forego the recall process and skip to the $25 upgrade to the new larger capacity battery packs. They sent me the forms, I filled them out and provided my recall pin #. I just received an email noting my credit card has been charged and my batteries should be here end of this week or early next week. This is a no-brainer as I was stoked about the upgrade offer anyway, but annoyed that you had to receive the replacements and then send them back in.
> 
> I can't figure out how to attach the form to this post, but if anybody is interested I can email you the form they sent me......


They wont get another dime of my money,

They sell a faulty product, issue a recall, cant supply the recall parts in a reasonable time, bring another product to market as an upgrade for an additional $25, the customer that needs a battery then pays another $25 and the company doesn't have to replace anything.

This recall was issued in November we were told to stop using them immediately, the paper work to send the batteries back didn't come until april and it is now July. This is poor customer service. They should not have invested in making the upgraded battery they should of used the money to buy the batteries that needed replaced, so the customer isn't waiting 8 months to use their light.

I'll keep my money and put it towards a good light with a company with good service.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

glenm said:


> They wont get another dime of my money,
> 
> bring another product to market as an upgrade for an additional $25, the customer that needs a battery then pays another $25 and the company doesn't have to replace anything.


But they do have to eat the price of the rest of the cost of the upgraded product.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

I can't believe all the complainers that bought Magicshines from Geoman. Geoman is doing an amazing thing for all of us that have bought Magicshine batteries (from Geo). 

If this happened to most small companies they would either say sucks for you, close shop or re-open under a new name. I think the customer service throughout this has been outstanding considering 20000 batteries are being replaced out of this companies pocket. 

You can't blame them for resuming regular business and offering an upgrade in the meantime they need money to fund this extravagant effort. The upgrade is great for everyone, if you're using it then you're getting a bigger battery and faster. If your not then it's taking people off the list who is potentially in front of you, which means you get your battery sooner.

It was the law for them to say stop using the batteries immediately.

Sent my form in mid-late april and am patiently waiting for new batteries(3).


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their support! We are expecting two more shipments of the recall replacement GeoManGear 4.5Ah batteries in the next six weeks. We anticipate that these shipments will cover most of the outstanding claims.

We are trying to help out our customers who can't wait by offering the 6.0Ah upgrade option for a limited time. Please contact us for information.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

glenm said:


> I'll keep my money and put it towards a good light with a company with good service.


good for you, I imagine there are lots of good lights from companies with good service out there for no more than the cost of a MagicShine +$25. I mean, if MagicShine can make such an awesome reliable product for $90, I've no doubt Lupine, Light&Motion and the others can do so for $115.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I got my light set in November due to all the praise on here, then not even a week later after receiving the light, the lights were recalled. It makes me pretty mad when I think about it, I for one will not be spending one more cent with this company. It is now July and I have not received a new battery. I just do not understand how people can sit here and praise how this is going down. I was sold a defective battery pack, then a week later told to quit using it-- for what turns out to be 8 months. Wow, great service! I understand that geoman has went out of his way to make people happy in the PAST, but unfortunately for me, this is about some of the worst customer service I have ever experienced. I would have just wanted my money back in the first place, but it is my understanding that the unit be unused. During that whole big week between getting the unit and finding out about the notice, I used the light. I feel as if they had to know the lights were going to be recalled, so why did they keep selling them up to the very last moment? This is complete BS in my book.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Thanks to everyone for their support! We are expecting two more shipments of the recall replacement GeoManGear 4.5Ah batteries in the next six weeks. We anticipate that these shipments will cover most of the outstanding claims.
> 
> We are trying to help out our customers who can't wait by offering the 6.0Ah upgrade option for a limited time. Please contact us for information.


If there's a way to skip the wait AND upgrade for only $25 like mentioned above I'm in! Sent you an email via your website....


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> We are trying to help out our customers who can't wait by offering the 6.0Ah upgrade option for a limited time. Please contact us for information.


E-mail sent.
Saves having to wait for the battery to arrive then having to send it back and wait again.
Sounds like a no brainer!

Thanks GEO :thumbsup:

sam


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Just put my paperwork in the mail for the $25 upgrade. Def worth it knowing I'll have batteries when I need them! Thanks Geoman!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

finny1999 said:


> Just put my paperwork in the mail for the $25 upgrade. Def worth it knowing I'll have batteries when I need them! Thanks Geoman!


 Me too. I think all you folks complaining are funny. First off I rode with the recalled batteries (probably 15-20x's) after the initial notice. Keep an eye on them while charging, no worries otherwise. I recycled mine (have to admit I thought twice about it cause they worked fine) a couple days after the recall got to me, bought another cheap battery from him and have done another 12-15 rides I'm guessing with that battery. I'll happily drop $50 to get the upgraded battery (now) and continue riding into fall. I'm as strapped for cash as the next guy but riding at night is what I do, I set my priorities and spend my money where it hopefully benefits me the most. In this case it was upgrading. Good luck.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

requested the upgrade forms last night, got them in the email today, sent them out vis USPS this afternoon!

beats waiting for the replacements, plus its a better battery!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*The nicest thing about the 6.0 upgrade thing is it frees up all those 4.5 battery's for the recall... Means you might get yours sooner :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

jugdish said:


> Me too. I think all you folks complaining are funny. First off I rode with the recalled batteries (probably 15-20x's) after the initial notice. Keep an eye on them while charging, no worries otherwise. I recycled mine (have to admit I thought twice about it cause they worked fine) a couple days after the recall got to me, bought another cheap battery from him and have done another 12-15 rides I'm guessing with that battery. I'll happily drop $50 to get the upgraded battery (now) and continue riding into fall. I'm as strapped for cash as the next guy but riding at night is what I do, I set my priorities and spend my money where it hopefully benefits me the most. In this case it was upgrading. Good luck.


 +1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got my batteries in the mail today from the "skip the recalled 4.5s and straight to the 6.0" pathway. I'm happy as a clam. 

Keep on keepin on!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

*A question for those who received their recall batteries?*

Has anyone received their replacement batteries via USPS?
I did read some got them via UPS. Geoman sent me my recall notice to my PO Box and now I am wondering what shipping carriers they have been using cause UPS does not deliver to PO Boxes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

POG said:


> You mean I need to send them my handlebars now? This is getting ridiculous.


 Yep, if you want. But to the rest I say, "This is what happens when I.Q.'s suddenly drop". Anyway, new word for today POG and it is: _analogy_....
Word number two and it is : _Ridiculous_..( used in a sentence ) " It is ridiculous when someone does not understand the concept of direct comparison...i.e. an analogy".

Anyway Forest I hope it makes sense now. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> mine came USPS, you're fine


Thanks for the info...


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, if you want. But to the rest I say, "This is what happens when I.Q.'s suddenly drop". Anyway, new word for today POG and it is: _analogy_....
> Word number two and it is : _Ridiculous_..( used in a sentence ) " It is ridiculous when someone does not understand the concept of direct comparison...i.e. an analogy".
> 
> Anyway Forest I hope it makes sense now. :smilewinkgrin:


You is brilliant!


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

So, can you get the upgrade now if you haven't received your replacements? Or is the upgrade still restricted to those who already received the replacements?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

skankingbiker said:


> So, can you get the upgrade now if you haven't received your replacements? Or is the upgrade still restricted to those who already received the replacements?


Yes, email them and they will send you the forms you need to complete and return.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

skankingbiker said:


> So, can you get the upgrade now if you haven't received your replacements? Or is the upgrade still restricted to those who already received the replacements?


Yes, you can do it now before getting the replacements, email them and they will send you the forms you need to complete and return.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

skankingbiker said:


> So, can you get the upgrade now if you haven't received your replacements? Or is the upgrade still restricted to those who already received the replacements?


you can find the info here: http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=284


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

nick d said:


> you can find the info here: http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=284


Correct, _except_ that is for when you have the replacement batteries to return with the form. There is another form plus that one that you need to get the upgrade *before* getting the replacements.

I just did this last week.

Email them.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Correct, _except_ that is for when you have the replacement batteries to return with the form. There is another form plus that one that you need to get the upgrade *before* getting the replacements.
> 
> I just did this last week.
> 
> Email them.


Thanks....thats what I wanted to know


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

got my 2 replacements batteries yesterday - i like the new design.

i'll be testing tonight....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> got my 2 replacements batteries yesterday


Like 2 minutes after sporting the mod crown. Jus sayin'

Chicklet envy.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

okay...but still waiting for mine : ( ......I filed my claim in late April......


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Great post fatnoob


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Real common sense and personal accountability @fatnoob, thanks.

+ rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> Wow you finally get it:thumbsup:
> You are beating a very dead horse


No, i don't get it - Because "it" was how people chose to exhonerate geoman's action simply because they issued a recall. The hell is that! To me it just seems pathetic that these people's expectations for a company's ethics are so low or they are so brainwashed by "superior" products that they expect their lives and homes to be risked for not purchasing the... nevermind - i could go on for days... :madman:


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

So anyway, since this thread is about receiving replacement batteries and not debate class are people still receiving their batteries? Who else upgraded to the 6.0? Let's get back on topic already before this thread gets closed too.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

electrik said:


> No, i don't get it - Because "it" was how people chose to exhonerate geoman's action simply because they issued a recall. The hell is that! To me it just seems pathetic that these people's expectations for a company's ethics are so low or they are so brainwashed by "superior" products that they expect their lives and homes to be risked for not purchasing the... nevermind -* i could go on for days... :madman:*




*I have no doubt about that *


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

finny1999 said:


> So anyway, since this thread is about receiving replacement batteries and not debate class are people still receiving their batteries? Who else upgraded to the 6.0? Let's get back on topic already before this thread gets closed too.


*Yup all 6 of them and I have yet to see red even with XM-Ls the Nice thing is the six 4.5 batteries went to the recall effort. :thumbsup:*


----------



## jackfoley (Sep 1, 2008)

I sent three batteries off shortly after I received the notice, April 15?, hopefully they get shipped soon, anyone else been waiting this long?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

jackfoley said:


> I sent three batteries off shortly after I received the notice, April 15?, hopefully they get shipped soon, anyone else been waiting this long?


Yes. I just inquired about upgrading.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

jackfoley said:


> I sent three batteries off shortly after I received the notice, April 15?, hopefully they get shipped soon, anyone else been waiting this long?


Mailed my form April 19th and received my batteries last week. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

skankingbiker said:


> Sorry..have to call you out on this. The lady in question received 3rd degree burns and had to have her labia cosmetically repaired. The coffee was served near boiling point 180-190 far. She did not walk into the store. She was a passenger in the car. She asked for her medical expenses only, which McD refused to pay. McDonald's representatives lied to the court and jury about the existence of other claims, but documents showing that they knew of more than 700 claims by people burned by its coffee between 1982 and 1992 were admitted in to evidence. Some claims involved third-degree burns substantially similar to the plaintiff. McDonald's ignored a request from the Shriner's Burn Institute in Cincinnati to turn down the temperature of its coffee. The punitive damage award was equal to ONE DAY of McD's profits from selling coffee.
> 
> Stop believing all the political hype about lawsuits and actually go read what happened yourself.


^^This.

My 3 batteries came yesterday. Sent in my form around 4/22.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

My original notice was lost in the mail for months, got it early July.

Mailed both forms, proof of recycle and 6.0 upgrade last Friday, today I got my order confirmation email on the upgrade. I'll post when I get them.

This info is posted on the Geoman website under the recall section. This is why I chose to upgrade and not wait. My lights were purchased about two weeks before the recall and never used.



> ONGOING - Began shipping replacement batteries on 5/3/2011. Replacement battery packs shipped in phases as sales can support the recall process.
> 
> UPDATE (7/15/2011) - We are working our way through the thousands of claims received so far and here's the progress. Additional battery shipments are due in the next six weeks which will allow us to fulfill the majority of initial claims.
> 
> ...


----------



## F3RGIE (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone know the geoman's magic shine lights will be back? Those were very cheap but i didn't have the chance to purchase one


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

F3RGIE said:


> anyone know the geoman's magic shine lights will be back? Those were very cheap but i didn't have the chance to purchase one


They are listed on the website.


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

Got my batteries today, just in time for vacation! Thanks Geoman! I had sent my batteries on april 25, they were received at the recall center on april 29


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Just got my upgrades. Hope one of you gets bumped up. Perseids MS coming up.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Batteries showed up today! Mailed form 4/22 for reference.

TY GM!

Chris


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

Got my pair yesterday. Sent in late April.


----------



## ntox (Jul 12, 2009)

I just received my replacement this afternoon. Recycled it at a local hobby store and sent in the form in late April.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I received 2 upgraded batteries today which means two regular batteries went back to the recall pool.  Sent my form back 3rd week in April.

Instructions state to fully charge before use but the charger light was green already. Is it suppose to stay green when fully charged or does the light go out?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> ...Instructions state to fully charge before use but the charger light was green already. Is it suppose to stay green when fully charged or does the light go out?


Use the battery for a while and try to charge again. If the green light stays on (still indicating full charge) or the red light comes on but immediately goes back to green, your charger is slightly out of spec. The new batteries are very picky about the correct voltage. E-mail geomangear and they will replace the charger.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> Use the battery for a while and try to charge again. If the green light stays on (still indicating full charge) or the red light comes on but immediately goes back to green, your charger is slightly out of spec. The new batteries are very picky about the correct voltage. E-mail geomangear and they will replace the charger.


thanks for the tip, i'll check it out.

Edit: I think there is something wrong with the charger. When the headlamp is turned on, the indicator light is red. I left the lamp on for a while. When I connect the battery and charger together without even plugging into an outlet the charger light is already green.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

thatdrewguy said:


> thanks for the tip, i'll check it out.
> 
> Edit: I think there is something wrong with the charger. When the headlamp is turned on, the indicator light is red. I left the lamp on for a while. When I connect the battery and charger together without even plugging into an outlet the charger light is already green.


 The light is green until plugged in, plug it in for a couple of seconds and see if it changes to red.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> thanks for the tip, i'll check it out.
> 
> Edit: I think there is something wrong with the charger. When the headlamp is turned on, the indicator light is red. I left the lamp on for a while. When I connect the battery and charger together without even plugging into an outlet the charger light is already green.


The charger is the most likely problem. If it is the least bit out of spec, the control board in the new batteries will not allow them to charge.

The charger light being green when connected to the battery but not an outlet is normal.

Once you get the charger sorted out with geomangear, be aware that sometimes the indicator light on the light head turns red much sooner then it might have with the old style battery. One of mine goes red in about 30 minutes. Don't let it fool you though. I still get 3:15 burn time on high.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

This thread is for updates on when you have received the replacement batteries only.

See this thread if you want to discuss the relative merits or processes or civilly legal obligations of a recall: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=726108

(which will be heavily moderated: no name calling, profanity or trolling per the MTBR guidelines)


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rockcrusher said:


> This thread is for updates on when you have received the replacement batteries only.


Thank you, my Ignore list was getting huge!


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

I received my batteries a couple days ago. Don't remember when I sent the sheet in, not long after I got it. Wasn't to worried about when they showed up. Two batteries sent and received. Thanks Geoman


----------



## mbowman999 (Jul 31, 2010)

Received my battery Thursday. Sent my paper work in May1. I do have the charger issue mentioned in the thread. Geoman is sending a new charger. Certainly can't complain about their customer service, they are going above and beyond to make things right. I'll remember this when it comes to my next purchase.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Sent in paperwork for updrage this weekend.....


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Got mine via USPS on 7/23, and it charged fine - yay! Recycled battery/sent in form on 4/22, and printed from a different IP location - printer problem created a duplicate form. Passed on the 6.0 battery upgrade, and am now again set for some cooler night rides.

Understand this recall process was difficult, and potentially ruinous, and want to thank Geo for standing up for an overseas manufacturer - today, few distributors would.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

nick d said:


> requested the upgrade forms last night, got them in the email today, sent them out vis USPS this afternoon!
> 
> beats waiting for the replacements, plus its a better battery!


well i got my 2 upgrade batteries, one came last week on thursday and one came today. fit and finish are nice, and not too much heavier than i remember the old 4 cell version being.

thanks again geoman!
:thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

My two 6.0 upgrades came today. One charger works fine, other shows green and flashes red every three seconds.  Will email for replacement. 

Sent my recycle and upgrade forms 7/15, notice of upgrade 7/22, received 7/25. Two standard batteries in the recall pool.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

My two upgrades charged fine, took them out Sunday but drank all the beer before it got dark and came down @ dusk. Life sucks like that sometimes


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I sent my recall notice in on 7/12 or so. I sent in the upgrade to 6.0Ah notice for all 3 batteries on 7/20 or so. We'll see what happens. My credit card has not been charged for the 6.0 upgrades yet.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

On the defective charger.........

Sent an email at 6:00 am my time, got a reply at 6:15 am and a shipment notification with tracking number at 9:00 am. No need to return the defective charger first.

Good stuff! :thumbsup:



slocaus said:


> My two 6.0 upgrades came today. One charger works fine, other shows green and flashes red every three seconds.  Will email for replacement.
> 
> Sent my recycle and upgrade forms 7/15, notice of upgrade 7/22, received 7/25. Two standard batteries in the recall pool.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got confirmation of my upgrade order.


----------



## caldaw (Mar 31, 2007)

*Still waiting, no longer patiently*

Waiting since March/April! Still have no ETA on my 2 batteries.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

caldaw said:


> Waiting since March/April! Still have no ETA on my 2 batteries.


Recall timeline bottom of the page.



> ONGOING - Began shipping replacement batteries on 5/3/2011. Replacement battery packs shipped in phases as sales can support the recall process.
> 
> UPDATE (7/15/2011) - We are working our way through the thousands of claims received so far and here's the progress. *Additional battery shipments are due in the next six weeks which will allow us to fulfill the majority of initial claims.*
> 
> ...


Bookmark that, looks like end of August almost everyone should have them.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

skankingbiker said:


> Just got confirmation of my upgrade order.


How did you receive confirmation?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

khskenny said:


> How did you receive confirmation?


E-mail with the following:



> Thank you for your order!
> 
> Order Information
> Merchant: GeoManGear
> Description: Geomangear 6.0 Upgrade


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been waiting exactly 90 friggin days. BAD BUSINESS. I don't care what you defenders say. Ah cheap light just replace it defense ( I did with a 1200 dinotte) If you compete with the big boys then you need to act like the big boys. If one of them had a problem it would be resolved by now.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

coachl22 said:


> I have been waiting exactly 90 friggin days. BAD BUSINESS. I don't care what you defenders say. Ah cheap light just replace it defense ( I did with a 1200 dinotte) If you compete with the big boys then you need to act like the big boys. If one of them had a problem it would be resolved by now.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8271688&postcount=292


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well guess what - how bout all the other complaints posted on this thread! I suggest you foward this message to them Mr. thread police!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Everyone else stopped after that was posted and have continued in the other thread.


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

I did not see that post!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

coachl22 said:


> I did not see that post!


Click the link below.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8271688&postcount=292


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I decided to go the 6.0Ah upgrade route. They're on the way.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

What is the advantage of the battery upgrade? I assume these are larger cells with longer run times? If so, how much longer?


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Schultz29 said:


> What is the advantage of the battery upgrade? I assume these are larger cells with longer run times? If so, how much longer?


(6.0 - 4.5) / 4.5 = 33 % longer.


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

I disposed of my defective GM batteries properly, skipped the recall rigamarole, and ponied up for the GM 6.0 batteries. No waiting, no worrying, no whining, You all spent how much for your bikes, and now you are nickel and dimeing over a few batteries?

Then I noticed that my old chargers were not working with the new batteries. One email to geoman and a few days later 2 new chargers arrived in my mail. Geoman rocks.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

dirtyjack said:


> I decided to go the 6.0Ah upgrade route. They're on the way.


Did you get a seperate shipping notification or just the order confirmation?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

skankingbiker said:


> Did you get a seperate shipping notification or just the order confirmation?


I got an order confirmation with tracking number. This post.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

6.0 Upgrade batteries arrived yesterday! Going try them out tonight. Thanks Geoman!


----------



## AzTreky (Jul 5, 2010)

I just cut the pig tail off of my Magic Shine battery and used it to connect to one of my r/c car lipo's. It is money! I was hessitant to chop up my battery instead of getting it warrantied, but with the wait times involved... I was through waiting to send it in. I wish I would have done this a long time ago.
I have lipo's ranging from 3000 mah - 6000 mah and am excited to see what kind of run times they are going to offer. My guess is it's going to be awesome.
I'd suggest picking up a 7.4v lipo off of ebay for around $10-20 for one of the no-name brands and call it a day. I'm not even going to bother with the warranty now...


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

AzTreky said:


> I just cut the pig tail off of my Magic Shine battery and used it to connect to one of my r/c car lipo's. It is money! I was hessitant to chop up my battery instead of getting it warrantied, but with the wait times involved... I was through waiting to send it in. I wish I would have done this a long time ago.
> I have lipo's ranging from 3000 mah - 6000 mah and am excited to see what kind of run times they are going to offer. My guess is it's going to be awesome.
> I'd suggest picking up a 7.4v lipo off of ebay for around $10-20 for one of the no-name brands and call it a day. I'm not even going to bother with the warranty now...


You can still turn the old battery in to a local recycling center, get the form signed and participate in the recall. The new battery is high quality and in a nice package.

The original MS battery was 4400 mah so your 3000 will have a shorter run time and the 6000 should run 36% longer in theory.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

I received my 3 upgraded 6.0 packs the other day. It was about 10 days after mailing in my request form. Externally, they look to be very high quality. I will try to do runtime tests in the near future.


----------



## AzTreky (Jul 5, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> You can still turn the old battery in to a local recycling center, get the form signed and participate in the recall. The new battery is high quality and in a nice package.
> 
> The original MS battery was 4400 mah so your 3000 will have a shorter run time and the 6000 should run 36% longer in theory.


Good to know that I can still get a new battery even with the hacked pig tail! Thank you. I've got a 5000mah Orion LIPO that is just rediculous... I'll probably use that one. But I've got several to choose from so no biggie.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

sent in the defective batteries at the end of April. Received the replacement july 22...just three days before our family bike camping trip. Thanks geoman!


----------



## YosarianRem (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand they have a warehouse in Tucson, AZ.....does anyone have a physical address them? Thanks.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm trying to figure if I'll be able to get my batteries on tiem for a couple of races that are coming soon. Since Geoman doesn't care to share the progress of replacmeent, I'm wondering if anybody who received theirs could share their id on the return list to see how far I am. I'm #3257.

Thanks


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

PissedOffCil said:


> Hello all,
> I'm trying to figure if I'll be able to get my batteries on tiem for a couple of races that are coming soon. Since Geoman doesn't care to share the progress of replacmeent, I'm wondering if anybody who received theirs could share their id on the return list to see how far I am. I'm #3257.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with that... I am #3169 and sent mine in on 4/20 and still have nothing


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

PissedOffCil said:


> Hello all,
> I'm trying to figure if I'll be able to get my batteries on tiem for a couple of races that are coming soon. Since Geoman doesn't care to share the progress of replacmeent, I'm wondering if anybody who received theirs could share their id on the return list to see how far I am. I'm #3257.
> 
> Thanks


You may want to consider the upgrade option. For $25 you can get a battery with greater capacity and get it now. I emailed geoman about the upgrade option and he promptly sent me the upgrade forms by email. It took about 10 days to receive my new battery from the time I mailed in the upgrade forms. I was glad to pay the extra $25 for a battery with greater capacity, plus I no longer had to wait and wonder when I would receive my replacement.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Brooks04 said:


> You may want to consider the upgrade option. For $25 you can get a battery with greater capacity and get it now. I emailed geoman about the upgrade option and he promptly sent me the upgrade forms by email. It took about 10 days to receive my new battery from the time I mailed in the upgrade forms. I was glad to pay the extra $25 for a battery with greater capacity, plus I no longer had to wait and wonder when I would receive my replacement.


I am considering it and got the forms but I'd like to know if they are at #3250 or at #2000...


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

My recall pin was 3278 if that is what you are after. I recycled locally, mailed my recall form on 4/19/11 and received the replacements a couple of weeks ago. I doubt that the pin # has anything to do with replacement order though.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

gmcttr said:


> My recall pin was 3278 if that is what you are after. I recycled locally, mailed my recall form on 4/19/11 and received the replacements a couple of weeks ago. I doubt that the pin # has anything to do with replacement order though.


I don't know but they said I'm "number 3257 on the official recall list"

This situation starts to suck big time. Another customer with a lower PIN and that mailed roughly the same day as you is still waiting... Mmmmm


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

In one e-mail, I was told there were over 2000 forms received before mine. I lot of people got them in quickly.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

So people living further away (and therefore having to live with mail delays) are penalized...

Being in Canada, I received the the recall notice later than many folks. I guess I can expect a similar delay when I sent it back. I can't imagine the situation for europeans or south americans...


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, still no e-mails from Geomangear, and no lights. The summer is almost over, and not one night ride in! There is still a few more weeks left, I can only hope at this point.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

Received my 6.0 upgrade today.
Mailed the forms July 16th (from Canada)
Not sure how long it would have taken to get the 4.5.
Definitely worth the $25.
Thanks Geo :thumbsup:

sam


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

KevinK said:


> Wow, still no e-mails from Geomangear, and no lights. The summer is almost over, and not one night ride in! There is still a few more weeks left, I can only hope at this point.


 Just curious, seriously. I took a look at your profile and impressive list of bike parts you're running (pricey). Why not throw down for the upgrade, get your battery and ride?


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

sammer said:


> Received my 6.0 upgrade today.
> Mailed the forms July 16th (from Canada)
> Not sure how long it would have taken to get the 4.5.
> Definitely worth the $25.
> ...


I thought you had to receive the 4.5 batteries first before you could upgrade - that's what I saw from Geoman's post. How do I get in on this if I am still waiting?


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, heck, I'm in California, and have not heard from geomangear in a few weeks. They haven't responded to my e-mails. I guess maybe their mad at me for e-mailing, asking for updates and potential delivery times. I hope I get the two batteries before the summer over! One of my friends who has two batteries is still using them, good for him, he was worried about the return time, I told him Geomangear was awesome, and they would ship in a reasonable time frame, I was wrong and he is riding! 

Kevin


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

newportl said:


> I thought you had to receive the 4.5 batteries first before you could upgrade - that's what I saw from Geoman's post. How do I get in on this if I am still waiting?


We had a bunch of messages about this and how to proceed, back a week or so, above.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

newportl said:


> I thought you had to receive the 4.5 batteries first before you could upgrade - that's what I saw from Geoman's post. How do I get in on this if I am still waiting?


Email geoman and ask for the upgrade forms.
May have been a limited time deal.
If your not on his ignore list they'll get back to you fairly quickly.
Couldn't find the original post to link to, but it was in here somewhere.

sam


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

KevinK said:


> Yeah, heck, I'm in California, and have not heard from geomangear in a few weeks. They haven't responded to my e-mails. I guess maybe their mad at me for e-mailing, asking for updates and potential delivery times. I hope I get the two batteries before the summer over! One of my friends who has two batteries is still using them, good for him, he was worried about the return time, I told him Geomangear was awesome, and they would ship in a reasonable time frame, I was wrong and he is riding!
> 
> Kevin


When I email them, I get a reply in 15 minutes or less. I did the 6.0 upgrade without the replacement batteries and got them in about 10 days; I had a defective battery, emailed at about 600 am, got a reply at 610 am, and a shipping notice just after 900 am. It was here in two days.. You must be using the wrong email. I'm in central coastal CA.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

*Off tpic but ..*

Hey Geoman,
Maybe you can source a connectable USB charging adapter for the battery packs so I can use the battery pack to charge my electronic devices when I am not using the light head.

Or add a USB charging port to future packs.

Thanks...


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

wormvine said:


> Hey Geoman,
> Maybe you can source a connectable USB charging adapter for the battery packs so I can use the battery pack to charge my electronic devices when I am not using the light head.
> 
> Or add a USB charging port to future packs.
> ...


Great idea. I have a small device that I use to charge my iPhone and Garmin when I do a two-day ride each year. Would be nice to have the mega capacity to use the light a bit for night riding and still have the juice to charge the devices.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

wormvine said:


> Hey Geoman,
> Maybe you can source a connectable USB charging adapter for the battery packs so I can use the battery pack to charge my electronic devices when I am not using the light head.
> 
> Or add a USB charging port to future packs.
> ...


If you need something quick, rob could make you one. made one for me and it works great!


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone send their forms in around late April or early May and get their battery?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

I can't remember when I sent mine in, but it was no later than March, and I have not received mine. I'm more than a little annoyed.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I sent the form for the 6.0 batteries so I can use my lights this season. I had lost hope of receiving anything else anyways. No more business with Geoman for me in the future...


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

according to the Geoman recall time-line on their website only 1/3 of approved claims have been shipped out.....basically most people have not received their batteries yet (including me....I turned in the form around April 24)


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

according to the Geoman recall time-line on their website only 1/3 of approved claims have been shipped out.....basically most people have not received their batteries yet (including me....I turned in the form around April 24)


----------



## glenm (Mar 28, 2006)

This is the reply I received from GEOMAN today....... Absolutely ridiculous!

Buy our product dispose of the battery and wait a year to use it F*** Geoman!



> Hi Glen
> 
> Our apologies for the long wait, we want to wrap this process up as quickly as we can.
> 
> ...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

_Really_ hoping I receive my battery before daylight savings time change!


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

*For any Canadian Magicshine owners out there......*

I decided to take advantage or the $25 upgrade to the 6.0Ah battery. Needed two batteries so cost me $50 total. Sent in the necessary forms about 3 weeks ago and received the batteries yesterday. From the casing and overall design they look like they're excellent quality. Charged them up and will hopefully get to test them out on a ride tonight. I'd forgotten how bright the Magicshines are. The Cygolite Mitycross I've been using for night riding over the summer is pretty good but I'm looking forward to getting my full lighting array back on the bike.

The overall recall process has required a good deal of patience but I think the folks at Geomangear are doing the best they can given the circumstances :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

glenm said:


> This is the reply I received from GEOMAN today....... Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> Buy our product dispose of the battery and wait a year to use it F*** Geoman!


 You left out the fact that the choice was yours. There were other options. Just go to the MagicShine argument thread and you will see the other options. Also remember that if you had bought from somebody else you would have been, "Dead in the water", as no one else was offering FREE replacements for the MagicShine batteries. You can F the G-man all you want but no other seller did what he is doing.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't want to deviate from this thread's purpose but Glen those are some pretty harsh words mate. Really. They are doing their best in terms of the recall process and this is on top of trying to run a business as it is.

Gman's recall was voluntary and at a substantial cost to them. As fatboy pointed out, Gman does offer a battery upgrade for only $25 more if you don't want to wait for the free smaller capacity battery.

I did my online registration and sent in paper work a few months ago and only just got my confirmation from them yesterday. I decided to do an upgrade on 2 batteries as I already know they are backlogged. They made it very clear to everyone this would be the case from the get go. It will still probably take another few weeks until the upgraded ones turn up on my door step.

Full transparency on their part. No hidden agendas. A tremendous undertaking. I find it very disheartening that folks can still try to find fault.

*EDITED*

I will update here again when I receive upgraded batteries. 2nd round of paperwork will be mailed in today.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

Reached the begining of the second trimester and like SO many others - still waiting.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Got my upgrade today. Case looks awesome. Took 8 days from when I sent the form in to them until the batteries arrived. So with shipping time on both ends that means they turned it around almost immediately. Thanks Geoman!

Ordered a XML head today and a Y cable. Will be able to do two on the bar and one on my helmet. Bring on Fall!


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, ordered the upgrade as well and was thinking the same thing w/ the Y cable since the battery is a 6.0.

50 bucks for 2 real quality 6.0 Li batteries is a pretty good deal. Check around.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I sent mine back in late April. I decided a couple of weeks ago to upgrade to the 6.0's and received them last week.


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

In follow-up to my post above regarding the upgraded replacement batteries......they are excellent. Rode last night for almost 2 hours running both MS-900s on the bars with one battery and a Y-cable. Lights were on max for probably 80% of the ride and dropped down to medium for the remainder. Indicator lights were both red by the end of the ride but the lights were still going strong. Highly recommend the upgrade if you're on the fence or just tired of waiting for the original battery.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

glenm said:


> This is the reply I received from GEOMAN today....... Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> Buy our product dispose of the battery and wait a year to use it F*** Geoman!


 Restating the obvious...

I think all you folks complaining are funny. First off I rode with the recalled batteries (probably 10-15x's) after the initial notice. Keep an eye on them while charging, no worries otherwise. I recycled mine (have to admit I thought twice about it cause they worked fine) a couple days after the recall got to me, bought another cheap battery from him and have done another 8-10 rides I'm guessing with that battery. I'll happily drop $50 to get the upgraded battery (now) and continue riding into fall. I'm as strapped for cash as the next guy but riding at night is what I do, I set my priorities and spend my money where it hopefully benefits me the most. In this case it was upgrading.

Now I've got my upgrades, done another 3-4 rides with them. I also run the Y cable w/ 2 900's... plenty o' run time.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

glenm said:


> This is the reply I received from GEOMAN today....... Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> !


What exactly do you want him to do? He distributes MS batteries, he doesn't manufacture them. Turns out, some batteries were bad. Nothing he can do to change that; nothing he could have done to prevented it. He finds out about a few defective batteries and institutes a voluntary recall, arranges for repalcement batteries to be manufactured and shipped to you free of charge. GEOMAN then suffers a supply problem because parts for the replacement battiers cannot be shipped from japan due to a natural disaster. GEOMAN then offers a highly discounted upgrade to a better battery at a very reasonable price.

Seriously, WTF is he suppossed to do? He can't ship you a replacement he doesn't have. You can order the upgrade, but chose not to. I wonder the age of most of the complainers on here. Maybe a few more years will teach you that in life ***** happens that you can't control...you just have to make the best of it.

Am I happy my replacements did not arrive promptly and I had to pay $50 for an upgrade? No. Was I unhappy with the wait, anxious and annoyed... You bet. Did I post venting my frustration?..yes. But I wanted to ride, and $50 is a pretty nominal amount as far as MTB parts go. I was happy I at least had the option to get something compatable with my present system to get back on the trail.

At a time when some companies won't even honor legitimate warranty claims on obviously defective products, I am not going to criticize a company that probably spent more than what I paid to replace a product that may or may not have been defective.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sent my upgrade form in w/ 50.00 on Tue and had a reply this morning that the order is being processed and will be shipped asap.

Wow, that was easy.

And I get a two 6.0 batteries to boot, not the 4.4.

By the way, GEO could have done like every other ebay seller or other sellers of this light. NOTHING!!!!!!!

MB


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

*I am also still waiting for recall baterries*

So I received the recall notice in April, shipped the 2 battery packs I had back to Minneapolis MN on April 20th using Priority Mail.

No, I haven't contacted GeoManGear in all this time, figured they would get around to it sooner (or later?)..

Sooooo, almost 4 months now. I am worried. My 6pm start rides usually end by 8pm, but we are now losing daylight and we'll need the ights in a couple weeks. I purchased the 900 + 1400 lumen set (2 lights) last September I think , and sold my ancient Niterider Storm and a newer 3 month old Niterider last November.

I REALLY didn't want to spend more money for replacement batteries, but I broke down and spent $90 for 2 batteries off eBay . Just couldn't wait any more..... Now I will probably get the recall batteries next week in the mail... The way it goes.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

glenm said:


> This is the reply I received from GEOMAN today....... Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> Buy our product dispose of the battery and wait a year to use it F*** Geoman!


What a clown. Do you even realize that there were several other sellers of the Magicshine lights, and they are doing NOTHING for customers that had problems. 
Geoman is probably going broke trying to do the right thing, and they get people like you complaining.

Instead of *****ing, just go buy a replacement battery (magicshine or other) for about $30-45 and then when your replacement comes in, you'll have a spare. Problem solved.
And if you're going to complain about having to put out another $30-45, understand that other light manufactures charge more for a battery then you paid for your whole light system!


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

what is the voltage on the magic shine 
I am giving up and going to build my own
battery set up


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Instead of *****ing, just go buy a replacement battery (magicshine or other) for about $30-45 and then when your replacement comes in, you'll have a spare. Problem solved.
> And if you're going to complain about having to put out another $30-45, understand that other light manufactures charge more for a battery then you paid for your whole light system!


Actually you can get the whole light/battery/charger/mounts at DX for 45US$


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

7.4v...but you can buy the geoman upgrade for $25.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

znomit said:


> Actually you can get the whole light/battery/charger/mounts at DX for 45US$


True :thumbsup:, although without knowing whether those batteries are any different then the originals, I was talking in terms of going with a newer version (like the ones fully incased in plastic), or going with a custom built one (either DIY, or from one of the many sellers online).


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

For those of you who did the upgrade, how long did it take Geoman to respond back to your initial request? I sent an email late last week asking what needs to be done to go the upgrade route since I haven't received the replacement batteries yet and I haven't heard from them. It seems like from a lot of the posts on here they were pretty quick to respond. I'm just wondering if they aren't offering the upgrade any more.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Recieved 8/12 from an email sent 8/11:



> Thank you for your interest in our battery upgrade program for eligible recall customers. That was a limited time program and it is not currently available. We hope to offer it again in September when we receive more inventory of the Geomangear 6.0Ah battery packs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Geomangear Team


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting.

I must have got in under the wire.

I ordered the upgrade last Tue. An email was sent on Thus that the order is being processed and shipped. Today in my mail box were the batteries.

This was fast and easy. I would highly suggest that if the upgrade option becomes available, you all hop on this asap.

Why. These batteries are WAY nice. They have the same casing as my Dinotte batteries. 800L/400L combo 479 dollars and they are 6.0.

As far as I'm concerned, GEO went above and beyond the call of duty in taking care of those of us that bought through him. His regular price for this battery is $84. Dinottes price is a bit less, I think $70 but that is a 4.5 battery if I remember correctly.

Bottom line. Just pay the 25 bucks when it's available again and do it asap before it is no longer available.

Now if someone can find me an adaptor connector so I can use these new 6.0's w/ my Dinottes I'll be happy all Winter long and I don't like the cold. Anybody know of such a thing.

Thx

MB


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

During my regular week -night group ride last week (in Southern California, 6:30 p.m. ride starting time) towards the end of the ride it became obvious we would be needing lights soon (like maybe even this week)

Alot of us in our group sent the claim form as soon as we got them thinking even if it took 3 months to get the replacements, we wouldn't need the lights during the summer's long day's anyway..

Unfortunately, the longer the recall shipments take, the more Geoman ends up in a no-win situation. Per their own admission two thirds of folks have not received their batteries yet. By around the time Daylight Savings Time ends, if Geoman hasn't shipped out a good portion of the remaining claims (or has not extended its upgrade offer which I agree is reasonable) those 2/3 of folks still waiting are gonna have to buy their batteries (or even perhaps a complete light-set) from a competitor just out of sheer necessity. 

And that's gonna probably leave a real sour taste in their mouths no matter how loyal or patient they've been to this point.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I received my receipt for the battery upgrade so I'm hoping to get mine soon. In the mean time I need to buy a 816 & two 818 rear lights and I'll skip on Geoman.

Sorry mate but I found this delay to be very long and, most of all, the communication to be very lacking. A bit of transparency about the process goes a long way. You should have setup a query system on the website to let people know how far they are on the recall list so they can make an advised decision. The fact that people with higher recall numbers than me have already received their batteries seems unacceptable although I have no clue how you attributed these IDs.

Explaining to people why it takes so long, letting them know what to expect and being transparent about the process would have meant we would still be doing business together. We can all be understanding but you must give us the opportunity to understand...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

PissedOffCil said:


> I received my receipt for the battery upgrade so I'm hoping to get mine soon. In the mean time I need to buy a 816 & two 818 rear lights and I'll skip on Geoman.
> 
> Sorry mate but I found this delay to be very long and, most of all, the communication to be very lacking. A bit of transparency about the process goes a long way. You should have setup a query system on the website to let people know how far they are on the recall list so they can make an advised decision. The fact that people with higher recall numbers than me have already received their batteries seems unacceptable although I have no clue how you attributed these IDs.
> 
> Explaining to people why it takes so long, letting them know what to expect and being transparent about the process would have meant we would still be doing business together. We can all be understanding but you must give us the opportunity to understand...


*Hate to say but for every one customer like yourself that Geoman gear has lost because of this recall he has retained and gained probably 10 loyal customers and future customers by going the extra distance above and beyond what any other would.
To think that a small family owned company like Geomans would have the resources and technology to perform all the tasks you require is asking a bit much. 
Enjoy your upgraded batteries when you get them you are getting a killer deal...:thumbsup:*


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Rakuman said:


> To think that a small family owned company like Geomans would have the resources and technology to perform all the tasks you require is asking a bit much.


Really? I'm pretty damn sure you have no clue what you are talking about, this is a simple database query put up on their webpage, just like their up & running claim form. Replying to everybody and copy-pasting the same message takes a lot more time.

One way or another, I'm not bashing on them, just saying that they could have been transparent in the process and that I'm done dealing with them. Had they given me the information to make proper choices I would not feel fooled and would still be a loyal customer.

And seriously, I doubt they gained any clients with this recall...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

PissedOffCil said:


> Really? I'm pretty damn sure you have no clue what you are talking about, this is a simple database query put up on their webpage, just like their up & running claim form. Replying to everybody and copy-pasting the same message takes a lot more time.
> 
> One way or another, I'm not bashing on them, just saying that they could have been transparent in the process and that I'm done dealing with them. Had they given me the information to make proper choices I would not feel fooled and would still be a loyal customer.
> *
> And seriously, I doubt they gained any clients with this recall*...


*I myself have bought another 3 lightheads from them since the recall and I personally know plenty more that have bought from him based on his customer service.

Why you feel fooled is your own issue sorry you feel that way but everyone had fair warning in November that they were going to have to send in their batteries to get replacements. its not unheard of for recalls to take 6 months to come to finish.
Priorities must be made... I nightride a minimum twice a week and I had 6 batteries affected by the recall, the second the recall was announced I made the decision that I would not miss 1 night of riding because I know recalls take time. so I bought 6 battery packs from different sources and added MS pigtails. some will say well that's nice the dudes got the funds to do that, well I don't. I had to sell a bunch of my stuff on craigslist just so I could keep riding . 
Its a sad statement in our society when some have find negativity when someone is doing them right. *


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Rakuman said:


> Its a sad statement in our society when some have find negativity when someone is doing them right.


:thumbsup: + rep Great attitude!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

newportl said:


> Recieved 8/12 from an email sent 8/11:





> Thank you for your interest in our battery upgrade program for eligible recall customers. That was a limited time program and it is not currently available. We hope to offer it again in September when we receive more inventory of the Geomangear 6.0Ah battery packs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Geomangear Team


Good to know. Hopefully I am able to get one of the upgraded batteries instead. For $25, it sounds like a great deal.

If I sent my recalled battery in months ago, can I still send in the upgrade for when they are available again?

EDIT: It looks like I need to wait for the recall replacement battery to arrive here, then ship it back to them to get the upgrade. Do I have that right? Can't just tell them to skip that step?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Rakuman said:


> I myself have bought another 3 lightheads from them since the recall and I personally know plenty more that have bought from him based on his customer service.
> 
> Why you feel fooled is your own issue sorry you feel that way but everyone had fair warning in November that they were going to have to send in their batteries to get replacements. its not unheard of for recalls to take 6 months to come to finish.
> Priorities must be made... I nightride a minimum twice a week and I had 6 batteries affected by the recall, the second the recall was announced I made the decision that I would not miss 1 night of riding because I know recalls take time. so I bought 6 battery packs from different sources and added MS pigtails. some will say well that's nice the dudes got the funds to do that, well I don't. I had to sell a bunch of my stuff on craigslist just so I could keep riding .
> Its a sad statement in our society when some have find negativity when someone is doing them right.


Well you definitely have a problem when people's opinion diverges from yours. I'm tired of waiting so I opted for the alternative battery. Since I'm not satisfied with the CS I got during this recall process, I'm moving away from Geoman. That's a choice I made. I never said they sucked. I never said others shouldn't buy from them. I'm not trashing their reputation. What I am doing however is not buying from them anymore.

I'm sure they are doing their best to satisfy their customers but it failed for me. I have a 12H race coming up and cannot do it without lights. When I tried to kindly ask them if I could expect my light on time or if I should go the upgrade route they refused to share information. When I then said I'll order the upgraded batteries and asked them to package some other items I wished to buy at the same time, they refused. That's not how I like to be treated so I've chosen to look elsewhere for my gear.

It's not a matter of money, it's not a matter of time, it's a matter of treating your clients properly and being transparent on the recall process. I couldn't care less that you don't agree and no need to write your posts in bold.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *Priorities must be made... I nightride a minimum twice a week and I had 6 batteries affected by the recall, the second the recall was announced I made the decision that I would not miss 1 night of riding because I know recalls take time. so I bought 6 battery packs from different sources and added MS pigtails. some will say well that's nice the dudes got the funds to do that, well I don't. I had to sell a bunch of my stuff on craigslist just so I could keep riding .
> Its a sad statement in our society when some have find negativity when someone is doing them right. *


+1, "Priorities must be made", "I made the decision that I would not miss 1 night of riding"

Did I mention this yet? 



jugdish said:


> Restating the obvious...
> 
> I think all you folks complaining are funny. First off I rode with the recalled batteries (probably 10-15x's) after the initial notice. Keep an eye on them while charging, no worries otherwise. I recycled mine (have to admit I thought twice about it cause they worked fine) a couple days after the recall got to me, bought another cheap battery from him and have done another 8-10 rides I'm guessing with that battery. I'll happily drop $50 to get the upgraded battery (now) and continue riding into fall. I'm as strapped for cash as the next guy but riding at night is what I do, I set my priorities and spend my money where it hopefully benefits me the most. In this case it was upgrading.
> 
> Now I've got my upgrades, done another 3-4 rides with them. I also run the Y cable w/ 2 900's... plenty o' run time.


 Had another awesome ride on Sunday although the damn full moon got in the way of viewing the meteor shower. Life sucks like that sometimes! 
Keep b!tch!n', summers almost gone but I'm ridin' into the fall...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

PissedOffCil said:


> Well you definitely have a problem when people's opinion diverges from yours. I'm tired of waiting so I opted for the alternative battery. Since I'm not satisfied with the CS I got during this recall process, I'm moving away from Geoman. That's a choice I made. I never said they sucked. I never said others shouldn't buy from them. I'm not trashing their reputation. What I am doing however is not buying from them anymore.
> 
> I'm sure they are doing their best to satisfy their customers but it failed for me. I have a 12H race coming up and cannot do it without lights. When I tried to kindly ask them if I could expect my light on time or if I should go the upgrade route they refused to share information. When I then said I'll order the upgraded batteries and asked them to package some other items I wished to buy at the same time, they refused. That's not how I like to be treated so I've chosen to look elsewhere for my gear.
> 
> It's not a matter of money, it's not a matter of time, it's a matter of treating your clients properly and being transparent on the recall process. I couldn't care less that you don't agree and no need to write your posts in bold.


*From what I understand the upgrades have to be handled separately then any other sales to satisfy the recall terms, + they don't charge shipping on the upgrades also.
I like to type in bold I have bad eyes that way I can see what I wrote its not like I'm typing in CAPS if you look at any of my posts you will see that to be true. its OK nobody is yelling here.
When some one comes on a public forum and says they fooled me and they are not being transparent about something is in fact in a negative comment meant to sway others I cannot fathom you could take that any other way. 
Here is the thread you should be making your rant about Geomans customer service anyways http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-light-argument-thread-726108.html*


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Rakuman said:


> When some one comes on a public forum and says they fooled me and they are not being transparent about something is in fact in a negative comment meant to sway others I cannot fathom you could take that any other way.


As far as I'm concerned, it was advice to Geoman on how to better deal with the process should it ever happen again. I cannot fathom you could take that any other way.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

OK....we get it Cil...you're PissedOff.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here it is now mid Aug. Recall Web site says on 7/15 32% of recall packs shipped. On 7/20 35% shipped. Guess I am in the last 33%.

Problem is, I shipped my 2 packs in Early May - did not get a notice for an upgrade to 6.0 packs, got a tracking number, and the tracking indicated the packs were delivered to the PO Box - not no notice of who got them. AND I have no indication that anyone even have my packs or if I will ever see my replacement packs - No verification from Geoman - No response to my emails. Tired of waiting, I just spent $38 on ebay for a new replacement pack. Guess I can use it as a back up instead of the 6.0 upgrade.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

gmcttr said:


> OK....we get it Cil...you're PissedOff.


It seems you don't get it, I'm not mad at all...


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

PissedOffCil said:


> It seems you don't get it, I'm not mad at all...


so wait, you're not PissedOffCil?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

mrm1 said:


> Here it is now mid Aug. Recall Web site says on 7/15 32% of recall packs shipped. On 7/20 35% shipped. Guess I am in the last 33%.
> .


32% on 7-15 then at 35% on 7-20. Don't add the 32 and 35 together. No way to know if "you are in the last 33%".


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

nmanchin said:


> Got my upgrade today. Case looks awesome. Took 8 days from when I sent the form in to them until the batteries arrived. So with shipping time on both ends that means they turned it around almost immediately. Thanks Geoman!
> 
> Ordered a XML head today and a Y cable. Will be able to do two on the bar and one on my helmet. Bring on Fall!


rode with upgraded 6.0 packs last night. used two (on high) for 2.5-3 hours. came home, thought i'd run a full cycle on them, left them on when i went to bed (on low). woke up 6 hours later and they were still lit. wow.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Another update from Geoman today on their website:

*
UPDATE (8/22/2011) - More Geomangear recall batteries arriving this week. Recall battery shipments can resume. Recall administrator will be contacting all customers by email this week who have filed and returned claims, to confirm that their claim has been received.

Estimated ETA:
For claims received and validated by June 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped out by October 31st.
For claims received and validated after June 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped out by December 31st.*


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow. So I have to buy batteries to ride at night this season.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

Hoo-ray ! Received the 4.5 geoman batteries today. Now the wait is on for the 6.0s :yesnod:


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

calzonical said:


> Hoo-ray ! Received the 4.5 geoman batteries today. Now the wait is on for the 6.0s :yesnod:


When did you send in your old batteries?


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

newportl said:


> When did you send in your old batteries?


First week of May 2011


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

got three 6.0 batteries today gave up waiting so I bought
the 6.0s. already having problems with them
first the wire coming form the battery is WAY to short
and will not work so I. just tried to charge them 
and they will not charge when I plug them in it goes 
form red to green in 2sec plug them in the light head 
and I get a red light a on the light head
I have one old Battery tired it to charge and it works
right now I am ticked off should of kepted the
old ones the wire on them were longer and at 
lest they always took a charge NOW I have 200 bucks 
worth of JUNK
should have built own this is total B/S


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Stingray

We need to replace your charger, please email [email protected] and we'll ship you an updated charger today

Thanks 
GeoMan



stingray66 said:


> got three 6.0 batteries today gave up waiting so I bought
> the 6.0s. already having problems with them
> first the wire coming form the battery is WAY to short
> and will not work so I. just tried to charge them
> ...


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

got three 6.0 batteries today gave up waiting so I bought
the 6.0s. already having problems with them
first the wire coming form the battery is WAY to short
and will not work so I. just tried to charge them 
and they will not charge when I plug them in it goes 
form red to green in 2sec plug them in the light head 
and I get a red light a on the light head
I have one old Battery tired it to charge and it works
right now I am ticked off should of kepted the
old ones the wire on them were longer and at 
lest they always took a charge NOW I have 200 bucks 
worth of JUNK
should have built own this is total B/S


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you kidding me? This is ridiculous. Why does this process take so long? I'd like to ride at night sometime before next year...

If I want that to happen looks like I'll have to buy some more batteries. At this point it might make more sense to buy a complete lightset form another vendor. :madman:



osmarandsara said:


> Another update from Geoman today on their website:
> 
> *
> UPDATE (8/22/2011) - More Geomangear recall batteries arriving this week. Recall battery shipments can resume. Recall administrator will be contacting all customers by email this week who have filed and returned claims, to confirm that their claim has been received.
> ...


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

I very much appreciate the update and firm delivery dates supplied by Geoman!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

'Validated' seems to be the key word. My **** was signed for on April 23rd at casa de Geo. This process is beyond ****ing annoying & now it's clear that I need to buy additional batteries if i intend to ride the next three months.

I wouldn't be nearly as agitated if I understood that this was treated FIFO.

****.

*pissed at the process, not Geoman.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

ok I think I found the problem
having a red light on the light head
and battery's were charged
having problem with the male connection
if I squeeze the wire in the end of the conection the light goes 
from red to green and goes back red when I let go
So can I go to radio shack and buy a new male connection??


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

stingray66 said:


> ok I think I found the problem
> having a red light on the light head
> and battery's were charged
> having problem with the male connection
> ...


*
So it was the Lighthead Not the battery?
I doubt RS will have them just buy a MS extension or a y cord from Geoman or ebay
that's what I did when I made my own battery's*


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*and validated?*



osmarandsara said:


> Estimated ETA:
> For claims received *and validated * by June 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped out by October 31st...


I just found my battery-less MS900 kit on a shelf here, and started to wonder when/if my recall battery would come. Had the form signed off at the local battery recycler and mailed it in way back when -- early May IIRC. I haven't received any message stating that my claim form arrived, was validated, or anything. Waiting in the wind. So, I just sent another email asking specifically for confirmation that my form was received. Hopefully they can just check a list to make sure it got there. Would hate to have been waiting all this time for no reason, but not sure what else to do. Hoping for good news from Geoman, or even news that it'll come before 10/31...

Any idea what the validation process is?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Entrenador said:


> ...Any idea what the validation process is?


I assume they just cross check the quantity of batteries on your claim form with Geomangear sales records.

Confirmation notices were not sent in the past, but it sounds like they are going to notify people still waiting that the form was received.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going on 6 months since I sent my 2 batteries back to GeoMan. I filed all the necessary paper work and returned the batteries in early April. I have emailed Geoman a few times and included my return pin identification but all I get back is a canned statement, that they are busy filling return orders and can not give me a status or even let me know if they have received my batteries. Had I known this process was going to take over 6 months, I would have kept my old flammable batteries and dealt with the potential fire hazard. 6 months may be optimistic as the latest reports are saying September or December. I have a few night races that I would like to participate in coming weeks but it looks like I'll have to find some money to buy yet another light system. Some better communication would be nice. At the very least, I would like to know if GeoMan even has my batteries. As of right now, I have no idea????


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I just received the new confirmation notice by email (even though I have received my replacements).

So.....check your email.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

TroutBum said:


> I wouldn't be nearly as agitated if I understood that this was treated FIFO.


This is my main gripe about the process, we have no clue what is going on and no way of knowing. For all I knew before receiving the upgrade receipt, my paperwork could have been lost in the mail and I would have never known.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Just received in email. Three people at Geoman. *THREE*



> Please disregard this email if you have already received your recall battery replacement(s).
> 
> We really apologize for the length of time this recall process is taking. We had planned to get batteries to everyone before the days started getting shorter and lights were needed for riding. But best intentions don't always work out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Just received in email.


No email for me.



PissedOffCil said:


> For all I knew before receiving the upgrade receipt, my paperwork could have been lost in the mail and I would have never known.


Again, I'm not pointing fingers at Geoman, but my claim has been waiting since April to be validated? I'm not confident in the process and it's unfortunate that doing the right thing (albeit inefficiently) is likely to do more harm than good to their future business.

I am a repeat customer & will continue using Geoman.


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Just received in email. Three people at Geoman. *THREE*


So what? Do you think a small internet business that at most does a few thousand dollars worth of business in a day needs to have 20 or 100 employees? One person could probably do the entire job.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ThrottleAbuse said:


> So what? Do you think a small internet business that at most does a few thousand dollars worth of business in a day needs to have 20 or 100 employees? One person could probably do the entire job.


You misunderstand - no need to shoot the messenger.

I know they are small. I expected fewer than three. I did business with them many years ago when it was just Jay, may he rest in peace.

Many here seem to think they have hundreds who can program full databases for instant status reports, answer emails and phone calls immediately, and order a few hundred thousand dollars of replacement batteries at once.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

TroutBum said:


> ...but my claim has been waiting since April to be validated? ...


Your claim would have been validated within a week or so of being received. They have only recently decided to notify us of the status.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Many here seem to think they have hundreds who can program full databases for instant status reports


Bloody hell, I'd be bankrupt if that took more than a half day of work. You know what, make that 15 minutes with a public spreadsheet people can see where they are in the recall list using their PIN number... I'm sure they have such a spreadsheet to track everything already and they probably hide the 100 employees under their desk.

:skep:


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

slocaus said:


> You misunderstand - no need to shoot the messenger.
> 
> I know they are small. I expected fewer than three. I did business with them many years ago when it was just Jay, may he rest in peace.
> 
> Many here seem to think they have hundreds who can program full databases for instant status reports, answer emails and phone calls immediately, and order a few hundred thousand dollars of replacement batteries at once.


Ahahhaa. My bad. Guess it hit a nerve as I run a small web company with 15 full and part time employees and people give me grief because we have small staff that sometimes can barely keep up.

Wish my batteries would get here. I sent my 3 in May 16th. I am on the fence on buying a second MJ-828 battery or upgrading to the 6.0Ah one. I am running a 1400 and was thinking about getting a MJ-872 through geoman to helmet mount. Anyone running a similar setup? Is the MJ-872 good for helmet mounting? How much runtime can I expect? Also noticed geoman is no longer doing the 1400. Anyone know why?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

ThrottleAbuse said:


> Wish my batteries would get here. I sent my 3 in May 16th. I am on the fence on buying a second MJ-828 battery or upgrading to the 6.0Ah one. I am running a 1400 and was thinking about getting a MJ-872 through geoman to helmet mount. Anyone running a similar setup? Is the MJ-872 good for helmet mounting? How much runtime can I expect? Also noticed geoman is no longer doing the 1400. Anyone know why?


*I just got a MJ-872 this light is SICK !!!! this little light packs a punch but on your helmet I would say NO, its much more a bar light and on your head it wouldn't serve you well, Look into the MJ808E for your noggin Its cheaper And will spot highlight anything within a couple of hundred feet, its a good match with your 1400 on the bars this is the combo my wife is using and she loves it.
on the 6.0 battery get them if you can your battery hog 1400 will love it

MJ808E the gallon bottle is at 100 ft *


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

Does the 872 not have the distance of the 808E?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

ThrottleAbuse said:


> Does the 872 not have the distance of the 808E?


*Apples and oranges the 872 is a (flood) like your 1400 widebeams except way brighter and a ton more throw and the 808e is a (spot) later this week I will post new beamshots of the 872 *


----------



## MAX A-E (Sep 14, 2010)

*6.0?*

Where can I see this "6.0 geoman battery" everyone is referring to in this thread? Is it it the "5.8 open light battery" that is on their website?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

MAX A-E said:


> Where can I see this "6.0 geoman battery" everyone is referring to in this thread? Is it it the "5.8 open light battery" that is on their website?


Geomangear is currently out of stock on the GMG 6.0ah battery. I was told "it could be several weeks" before they get more in.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

ok just what to check in today I replaced the 
conector form the light head now have a good green 
light had s problem with the new battery's not
taking a charge all I did was just run the lights for a 
1/2 hour and then they took a charge
just got back for a night ride had my two m/s on high
on the bars and the m/s tail light went for an hour 30 mins
and still green lights the 6.0 seams to be working now
the only thingI wish was that the wire coming off the 
battery were as long as the old battery's
having them short is what cause my problem with the 
conector


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Im tired of waiting on the recall replacements and being in the "queue" until October is unacceptable.

Anyone recommend a pack (Not from Geo)? How many Ah should I be looking for?


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

RipRoar said:


> Im tired of waiting on the recall replacements and being in the "queue" until October is unacceptable.
> 
> Anyone recommend a pack (Not from Geo)? How many Ah should I be looking for?


Why wouldn't you support them? They are going out of their way to try and make a situation right. One of their emails said this recall is costing them $750,000 That is a lot of cash for any business. I guess he could be like all the other companies that were selling them and tell you to piss off and buy a battery. Its funny that you would choose to support someone else that could very well be one of the companies telling you to pound sand instead of sending you new battery.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

ThrottleAbuse said:


> Why wouldn't you support them? They are going out of their way to try and make a situation right. One of their emails said this recall is costing them $750,000 That is a lot of cash for any business. I guess he could be like all the other companies that were selling them and tell you to piss off and buy a battery. Its funny that you would choose to support someone else that could very well be one of the companies telling you to pound sand instead of sending you new battery.


I have supported them plenty. I like Geo and have purchased several items from them. Looking for an alternative. Besides I dont see what I need currently available from them.

-Not a Geoman diehard


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

TroutBum said:


> No email for me.


Maybe check your spam folder, that is where I found mine. It comes from "[email protected]" so it's going to look pretty spammy.


----------



## trailjones (Aug 17, 2008)

*MS battery recall*

Recieved this e-mail from Geoman yesterday.

"Please disregard this email if you have already received your recall battery replacement(s).

We really apologize for the length of time this recall process is taking. We had planned to get batteries to everyone before the days started getting shorter and lights were needed for riding. But best intentions don't always work out.

We want to let you know that your claim has been received and validated against the Geomangear order database by the recall administrator on August 12, 2011 and you are in the recall queue. This whole process has been very complex with major issues surfacing constantly including severe supply chain problems due to Japan's very unfortunate twin disasters.

When will you get your battery(s)?

For claims that have been received by June 15, 2011 we will get all those batteries shipped out, at the latest, by October 31st.

For claims that have been received after June 15, 2011 we will get all those batteries shipped out, at the latest, by December 31st.

The three of us at Geomangear kindly ask you - please don't email us wanting to know more specifics. This recall is pushing our resources to the limit. We need to focus on getting batteries out as quickly as possible to everyone.

A side note - for those of you who are upset with us because we are still selling products on our website, please understand the reality that we must continue sales to fund this recall.

We thank you for your past patronage, your patience now and hopefully your continued support. Let us all be able to safely Ride On!"


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Same one I posted above yesterday.


----------



## j_short (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, i got the same email. So does somebody have a link to a cheapo alternative battery ? Preferably with no mods required? Just in case its October and i didnt get my light back?


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sent my recall form and the request for an upgraded battery by snail mail, and got my upgraded battery in a WEEK. So worth the $25....

Considering GMG is in AZ, and I'm in NY, that was a nice surprise.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Got my upgraded batteries, charged them up and I'll be trying them when I get a chance. At last it all settled down.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

It appears that I missed out on being in the early replacement batch by a few days, so I'm not looking to get a battery before late in the year. Again... perhaps this procedure has been covered in this thread, but... how did you get an upgraded battery? If there are links to this option on the Geo website, that would be extremely helpful also!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

kustomz said:


> It appears that I missed out on being in the early replacement batch by a few days, so I'm not looking to get a battery before late in the year. Again... perhaps this procedure has been covered in this thread, but... how did you get an upgraded battery? If there are links to this option on the Geo website, that would be extremely helpful also!


The offer has expired, since they are out of batteries. It may be offered again in the future.

Copy of email.


----------



## Jay68442 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was out on a ride the other night and it got very drak on the return. Wish I had a light but like most of you I'm still waiting for my replacement battery. As soon as I got home I went on ebay and purchased a battery. Summer is coming to an end and I can't wait any longer. The days are getting shorter.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I just hooked up a 7.4v LiPo RC battery and it works great. If you don't already do RC and have a good charger, it's not worth it. You need a balancing charger to get the most out of your batteries, otherwise you will get reduced capacity, unbalanced cells, and/or unusable batteries. In short here's what you need:

1. ~4000mah LiPo 7.4v battery - $17: Sky Lipo 4000mAh 7.4V 20C
Stock MS battery is about 4400mah, and they also sell 4400mah and 5000mah batteries if you want longer runtime.

2. Solder a connector from either the MS extension cord or Y-cable (female end) - $8 if you want to buy one. Red to red, black to black. I soldered a pigtail so I could keep the RC connector for use with my charger.









3. Balancing charger - $20-60. You could use the geoman charger with this, but you risk setting your house on fire. There is no protection circuitry in these batteries like there are in the Geoman batteries. A balancing charger will connect to the white plug with 3 wires and monitor the voltage of each of the 2 cells in the pack.

I like these multifunction chargers, but they're a bit spendy if you're not into RC hobbies. I fly planes so I already have one. It's nice to set the charge rate, shutoff timer, voltage cutoff, and visually see what voltage each of the cells are at.








Sky Charger B6AC 6-in-1 DUAL POWER Balance Charger/Discharger w/ AC Adapter for 1-6 Cell Lipo/Lilo/LiFePo4 + 1-15 Cell Nimh/NiCD w/ USB PC Charging/Monitor Software


----------



## HeadFirst! (Feb 26, 2010)

I think, as a family company trying to do what's right, they're doing a great job. They sent out an email yesterday that gave a general timeline of when to expect new battery packs. I sent mine in at the end of May, and by their timeline, Should expect the new ones around October 31'st. I had to check my spam email to get it. Looking forward to some new batteries...time change is coming soon!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I held onto my batteries by choice after reading for about 4 months that nobody had received their batteries yet. This really convinced me that it wasn't worth losing out on night riding until well after the days got long again. One of my batteries got down to about 20 minutes on a charge and I decided it was time to send them in last week. As I'm probably one of the last people who is aware of this recall to act on it, I'm not counting on anything coming my way in 2011. I'll be ordering new batteries this week and when the recall batteries arrive long after I've forgotten all about the recall, it will be a pleasant surprise. 
Ride on!


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hello GEOMAN?*



shuffles said:


> If so, when did you originally buy your light, and what was your PIN number?


Any updates on the replacements? I mailed back both of my batteries from my 2300 combo back in April. Now the days are getting short and it's the end of August.

I'm starting to miss out on rides due to lack of daylight and lack of batteries.

.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Locoman said:


> Any updates on the replacements? I mailed back both of my batteries from my 2300 combo back in April. Now the days are getting short and it's the end of August.
> 
> I'm starting to miss out on rides due to lack of daylight and lack of batteries.
> 
> .


I'm not Geoman, but Yes there have been updates *posted above* and on the *Recall page on the Geoman site*.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

slocaus said:


> I'm not Geoman, but Yes there have been updates *posted above* and on the *Recall page on the Geoman site*.


Thanks.

Yes, I see they said on the week of 8/22 they'd be contacting all customers who have filed and returned claims, to confirm that their claim has been received.

I haven't heard anything and I sent my batteries back in April.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Locoman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, I see they said on the week of 8/22 they'd be contacting all customers who have filed and returned claims, to confirm that their claim has been received.
> 
> *I haven't heard anything* and I sent my batteries back in April.


Check your Spam folder. Several posters have reported finding the email there.

Contact Geoman if it's not there.


----------



## Perpetrator (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone receiving batteries from wave II of the replacements yet?


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

isleblue65 said:


> I held onto my batteries by choice after reading for about 4 months that nobody had received their batteries yet. This really convinced me that it wasn't worth losing out on night riding until well after the days got long again. One of my batteries got down to about 20 minutes on a charge and I decided it was time to send them in last week. As I'm probably one of the last people who is aware of this recall to act on it, I'm not counting on anything coming my way in 2011.
> 
> *I'll be ordering new batteries this week and when the recall batteries arrive long after I've forgotten all about the recall, it will be a pleasant surprise. *Ride on!


+1000

(the number of rides isleblue65 will get in while others choose to spend their time whining)...


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> Contact Geoman if it's not there.


Anyone have success using the 'contact us' feature on the GM website & if so, how long did you wait for a response?

Thanks


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Perpetrator said:


> Anyone receiving batteries from wave II of the replacements yet?


I received mine yesterday. I mailed mine in shortly after the recall notice was sent out (but not immediately).

I want to take advantage of the upgrade program and have sent them an email asking if it's still a valid deal. No word back yet.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

baker said:


> I received mine yesterday. I mailed mine in shortly after the recall notice was sent out (but not immediately).


Do you recall when you sent your battery in? I mailed mine back in early April and now I'm looking at 6 months since mine have been M.I.A. Getting very frustrated and am now considering buying a new light because I have been missing a few rides due to not having another adequate light system. I am loosing faith that I will see mine before the area 12 Hour races begin. Had Geoman let us know that this process would take half a year and longer, I would have never sent mine in on recall. I appreciate the fact that Geoman is trying to make this right but the process has gone on way too long. Now I am forced to buy yet another light system. Turns out the Magic Shine was not such a good deal after all. I guess, you get what you paid for.


----------



## ThrottleAbuse (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree a heads up on the lenght of time for the recall would have been nice. I wonder if they were not allowed to say it would take so long so that they could collect as many "bad" batteries as possible. 

Don't waste your money on a new light. Buy a spare battery for the one you have or upgrade to the 6.0 battery. I bit the bullet and upgraded. I mailed my upgrade form on 8/27 and got my upgrade batteries on 9/6 Now I will be able to run my 1400 even longer for only $25


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Schultz29 said:


> and am now considering buying a new light because I have been missing a few rides due to not having another adequate light system....... Now I am forced to buy yet another light system. .


Seriously? You're gonna go out and buy a WHOLE new light system when all you need is a new battery (which are all over the place online)?

I'm baffled by all the complaints about the battery recall issue when it's really not a big deal. Put out another $35-40 for a new battery online, then when you're replacement comes in from Geoman, you have a spare battery! And you still spent WAY less for a light of this brightness then you would have just 3 years ago.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

FWIW, I received mine over Labor day weekend. Took it out once so far, works great!

My recall was "validated" on May 2.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Schultz29 said:


> Do you recall when you sent your battery in?


Late April, I believe.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Just in time for 8:00 pitch darkness. Thanks GeoMan!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Miracles do exist. Got 'em today. Thanks Geoman & crew.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Glad to hear this batch is starting to arrive, we are doing our best to get everyone shipped as soon as batches arrive from our Manufacturer. Thanks for your support



TroutBum said:


> Miracles do exist. Got 'em today. Thanks Geoman & crew.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

I also got mine today! (I sent my form in late April) :thumbsup::cornut::band:


----------



## bushwacker72 (Jan 14, 2009)

i received mine a month and a half ago.


----------



## dsnow23 (Mar 22, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks Geoman! I really appreciate what you guys are doing. I fully understand that when things go wrong, and it's the fault of another company, it can be very expensive and time consuming to try to make things right. Assuming this battery works well, when I need an upgraded light system, I'll be coming back to Geoman.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got mine today too. Nice surprise in the mail. Lot's of props to the Geoman crew and what dsnow23 said.


----------



## coachl22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got my batteries Sept.2 sent them back and they recieved April 28. 4 months unacceptable business practices . Thru the light head away last month after buying a Dinotte 1200. Never again will I buy cheap crap .Anyone want 2 new batteries?


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got them today.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

coachl22 said:


> Got my batteries Sept.2 sent them back and they recieved April 28. 4 months unacceptable business practices . Thru the light head away last month after buying a Dinotte 1200. Never again will I buy cheap crap .Anyone want 2 new batteries?


*
I will buy them from you!!! You have mail

Update::::: He wouldnt even sell them HE GAVE THEM AWAY *


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

mailed in 2 batteries 4-21-11 arrived 9-8-11


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

coachl22 said:


> Got my batteries Sept.2 sent them back and they recieved April 28. 4 months unacceptable business practices . Thru the light head away last month after buying a Dinotte 1200. Never again will I buy cheap crap .Anyone want 2 new batteries?


I'll take them. Should I PM you my address?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

coachl22 said:


> Got my batteries Sept.2 sent them back and they recieved April 28. 4 months unacceptable business practices . Thru the light head away last month after buying a Dinotte 1200. Never again will I buy cheap crap .Anyone want 2 new batteries?


No, "unacceptable business practices" are the companies that sold Magicshines and AREN'T recalling the battery.
As far as throwing the light head away, dumbest thing I've read today, lol!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

BTW, I emailed GeoManGear to see if the upgrade program is still valid. It is. I mailed my low capacity batteries back today. Reliable 6.0 Ah batteries for a $25 upgrade fee will be great!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

coachl22 said:


> Got my batteries Sept.2 sent them back and they recieved April 28. 4 months unacceptable business practices . Thru the light head away last month after buying a Dinotte 1200. Never again will I buy cheap crap .Anyone want 2 new batteries?


 I gotta laugh, why would you not want an extra light? Just on principle, eh? :lol:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Sent in initial paperwork mid April or so. Received confirmation shortly thereafter but 4.5Ah batteries were out of stock. Filled out secondary paperwork for optional upgrade to 6.0Ah batteries but unfortunately backorders were being filled for this too. Waited on Geoman to take delivery of the 2nd batch. Received 6.0Ah batteries today.

Throughout entire process I was kept up to speed with developments. Emails were responded to in a very reasonable manner considering Geoman's staffing limitations and pre-existing workload. Yes, I did purchase other batteries to keep me going just in case there was further delays. Something which I assumed others would do considering the circumstances, apparently not the case.

Very disheartening to see certain individuals demanding something for nothing with such expected immediacy. Shame on you. :nono:

*THANK YOU GEOMAN!* - what you did voluntarily speaks heaps in itself. Consider me a repeat customer for future purchases. Service up and beyond. :thumbsup:


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> I did purchase other batteries to keep me going just in case there was further delays. Something which I assumed others would do considering the circumstances, apparently not the case.


 Me too. I like to ride at night, not b!+ch on the interdweebs.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

jugdish said:


> Me too. I like to ride at night, not b!+ch on the interdweebs.


Same here - I bought one of their new 6.0ah batteries while I'm waiting for the 4.5ah replacements (I have three coming). The 6.0ah battery is stellar.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

Received mine today after sending in paper work on 5-2. I'm content, but the lack of communication was rather poor, as I was never notified of the recall by Geoman. Time to move on and I'm sure you guys will get your replacements soon.


----------



## HeadFirst! (Feb 26, 2010)

I got mine the other day! MUCH better battery pack in my opinion, smaller, lighter, same great light output! Just in time for the time change coming up!!! It's time to ride a night again....armadillo's beware!!!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> Sent in initial paperwork mid April or so. Received confirmation shortly thereafter but 4.5Ah batteries were out of stock. Filled out secondary paperwork for optional upgrade to 6.0Ah batteries but unfortunately backorders were being filled for this too. Waited on Geoman to take delivery of the 2nd batch. Received 6.0Ah batteries today.


I don't see any form for the upgrade on Geomangear.com. Did he e-mail you the form? Are 6.0 batteries in stock now as far as you know?

Just got my battery in exchange for my recalled MS pack purchased from Thesingletrackstore.com and would like to take advantage of this upgrade offer.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Go mine Thursday and they look solid.

Timeline.... Sent paper work in on June 2. Received confirmation and one update email and then the replacement pack.BTW....Going riding tonight. 

Thanks a bunch for your good service GeoMan folks.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

isleblue65 said:


> I don't see any form for the upgrade on Geomangear.com. Did he e-mail you the form? Are 6.0 batteries in stock now as far as you know?
> 
> Just got my battery in exchange for my recalled MS pack purchased from Thesingletrackstore.com and would like to take advantage of this upgrade offer.


They are currently in stock. E-mail geoman and ask about the offer.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> They are currently in stock. E-mail geoman and ask about the offer.


Thanks:thumbsup: Just sent him an e-mail.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Received my 2 replacement batteries today. 
Thanks Geoman batteries look good. Repped +1000.
Sent batteries back a few days after the original notice.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

Received my replacements. All is well in the world. What is wrong with America?! Why do people not take responsibility for their own actions? You do the research. You buy the product. OMG I chose the wrong product. Call the lawyers. ***** on a forum. Ahhh. Suck it up you damn babies.


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2004)

*Got the new ones*

Recieved my 2 new batteries last Wednesday . Since I have already bought 2 aftermarket replacements, I will likely end up selling mine on eBay.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea BOY! I got mine in the mail on Friday 9/9. Mailed mine out to them the first week of May. Yes it took a little while but it arrived! Winter night riding season is coming so I am happy to say that it arrived in time!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

baker said:


> BTW, I emailed GeoManGear to see if the upgrade program is still valid. It is. I mailed my low capacity batteries back today. Reliable 6.0 Ah batteries for a $25 upgrade fee will be great!


Received my upgraded 6.0 Ah batteries today. Woohoo! Ready for night riding season to begin.

baker


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just went ahead a bought three 6.0s last month
and have use the the heck out of these battery's 
and so fair they last a heck longer then the old ones
after fixing the conector on one of the head lights
they have worked problem free


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

stingray66 said:


> I just went ahead a bought three 6.0s last month
> and have use the the heck out of these battery's
> and so fair they last a heck longer then the old ones
> after fixing the conector on one of the head lights
> they have worked problem free


*
++1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> *
> ++1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Have 2 6.0's as well. Only been using 1 and have charged it twice now and it only seems to run about 2 hrs. Do I need to give it more charge cycles to get the run time up?

A very nice battery. Thick wires, etc. Way better than the orig.

MB


----------



## jackfoley (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thanks Geoman!*

I received my three replacement batteries in the mail last week. :thumbsup:

Jack


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Got my Singletrack Store replacement battery 2 weeks after sending it in. I sent it right back in for the 6.0 upgrade. I don't expect to see my Geoman battery replacement until December at the earliest, and more likely January. Not an issue as I've already bought my back-up batteries to hold me over until the Geo ones arrive.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> Got my Singletrack Store replacement battery 2 weeks after sending it in. I sent it right back in for the 6.0 upgrade. I don't expect to see my Geoman battery replacement until December at the earliest, and more likely January. Not an issue as I've already bought my back-up batteries to hold me over until the Geo ones arrive.


Interesting in that the singletrack store and geoman are now one and the same.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

isleblue65 said:


> Got my Singletrack Store replacement battery 2 weeks after sending it in. I sent it right back in for the 6.0 upgrade. I don't expect to see my Geoman battery replacement until December at the earliest, and more likely January. Not an issue as I've already bought my back-up batteries to hold me over until the Geo ones arrive.


*isleblue65 you might be surprized the turnaround for the 6.0s is pretty quik:thumbsup:*


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Singletrack Store recall batteries were being handled by Geomangear themselves since there were far fewer STS customers than Geomangear customers. They had to use an outside recall administration firm for the thousands of Geo battery packs because they would not be able to handle the sheer volume with the 2 to 3 people working the Geo business. I was lucky enough to have one STS battery and another that was GMG purchased. I didn't expect to see either of them for at least 3 to 4 months so was pleasantly surprised when I got one back so soon.

I think you are right Rakuman about the fast turnaround for the 6.0s. I'll probably have that one next week. I'm hoping it will power my two MJ-808 (900 lumen) lights with a 'Y' cable for a 3 hours on high because that's why I'm upgrading one of mine to the 6.0


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Sent my warranty replacement battery back in to upgrade to the 6.0 battery. Lightning fast service. I mailed the battery and form out on a Fri and had the new one in my hands about a week later. Awesome service Geoman!

It needs to be said again, in taking care of this recall Geoman is standing behind a product he doesn't have to. My batteries were certainly out of the warranty period. Imagine if you'd had to deal with the manufacturer directly. Huge props to Geoman for standing behind their customers.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

I sent mine in on June 3rd, and haven't got anything yet. Apparently, I'm number 3123 on the Recall list, so I hope I can get them soon. Starting to get dark pretty early around here.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

baker said:


> BTW, I emailed GeoManGear to see if the upgrade program is still valid. It is. I mailed my low capacity batteries back today. Reliable 6.0 Ah batteries for a $25 upgrade fee will be great!


That's interesting. I've been told it's not three times in the last 6 weeks. Sure wish they'd let me upgrade especially since I still haven't got my replacements yet. Oh well thank god I've got my Trailled helmet light. I sure hope I get them by Oct 31 like they say I will.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm with jhymel, when I see folks on here start saying they are doing the 6.0 upgrade again, I email geoman and get the same reply, that the upgrade is not going on, seems like there might be a waiting list or they are only telling so many folks at a time...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

mb323323 said:


> Have 2 6.0's as well. Only been using 1 and have charged it twice now and it only seems to run about 2 hrs. Do I need to give it more charge cycles to get the run time up?


I'm getting the same behavior but honestly I only rode them once yet. I left them to discharge overnight and they are currently charging.

I'm hoping this will settle, how are yours doing?


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

I sent mine in in mid April and haven't gotten a replacement yet. Maybe time to contact Geoman?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mb323323 said:


> Have 2 6.0's as well. Only been using 1 and have charged it twice now and it only seems to run about 2 hrs. Do I need to give it more charge cycles to get the run time up?


There are occasional connector problems with old chargers and new batteries. One of my two would not charge, just flashed red and green every three seconds. I emailed GeoMan and had a replacement charger in four days.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

slocaus said:


> There are occasional connector problems with old chargers and new batteries. One of my two would not charge, just flashed red and green every three seconds. I emailed GeoMan and had a replacement charger in four days.


Mine took the expected duration to charge, I don't think this is the problem as there we're no symptoms of a defective charger.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Just received six replacement batteries. Sent in forms in early May (recycled batteries locally) and received batteries today. As I'm up in Canada, I was on the international queue listing. I am so stoked!!! Six lights can outfit myself and two riding buddies!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

*The Single Track Store batteries NOT eligible for upgrade*



JordyB said:


> i'm with jhymel, when I see folks on here start saying they are doing the 6.0 upgrade again, I email geoman and get the same reply, that the upgrade is not going on, seems like there might be a waiting list or they are only telling so many folks at a time...


I got my battery back from Geoman after sending the 4.5 in for the 6.0 upgrade and was surprised to find that they just returned my 4.5 to me. I e-mailed them for an explanation and they told me that only Geomangear purchased Magicshine recalled batteries were eligible for the battery upgrade, not The Single Track Store ones.

So save your $6 shipping if you were hoping to upgrade your batteries and you purchased them from The Single Track Store, because you are not going to find this information in the fine print.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> I got my battery back from Geoman after sending the 4.5 in for the 6.0 upgrade and was surprised to find that they just returned my 4.5 to me. I e-mailed them for an explanation and they told me that only Geomangear purchased Magicshine recalled batteries were eligible for the battery upgrade, not The Single Track Store ones.
> 
> So save your $6 shipping if you were hoping to upgrade your batteries and you purchased them from The Single Track Store, because you are not going to find this information in the fine print.


you just can't fix stupid.

facepalm


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

jbsteven said:


> you just can't fix stupid.
> 
> facepalm


Asshats like you are not worth responding to.... but to clarify for others;

The Single Track Store and Geomangear are one in the same, and the recall effects people who bought Magicshine batteries from either business. Therefore, it made sense that the upgrade was available to anyone who received a replacement 4.5Ah battery from Geoman under the recall. Not the case and I thought people would appreciate knowing before they sent in their batteries for the upgrade.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We really apologize for the length of time this recall process is taking. We had planned to get batteries to everyone before the days started getting shorter and lights were needed for riding. But best intentions don't always work out.

When will you get your battery(s)?

For claims that have been received, processed and approved by June 15, 2011 we will get all those batteries shipped out, at the latest, by October 31, 2011.

For claims that have been received, processed and approved between June 16, 2011 and September 15, 2011 we will get all those batteries shipped out, at the latest, by December 31, 2011.

For claims that have been received, processed and approved between September 16, 2011 and October 31, 2011, we will get all those batteries shipped out, at the latest, by January 31, 2012.

We thank you for your past patronage, your patience now and hopefully your continued support. Let us all be able to safely Ride On!

We have recently updated our Recall page with lots of information.
Recall Alert : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!



lanceuppercut said:


> I sent mine in in mid April and haven't gotten a replacement yet. Maybe time to contact Geoman?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

What does processing and approving the claims consist of?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Geomangear 6.0Ah Battery Upgrade Program is not currently available because we will be shipping thousands of recall replacement batteries in the upcoming weeks and we expect that most customers claims will be fulfilled.

In addition, we are not currently offering the option to upgrade your new, un-used 4.5Ah recall replacement battery because our 6.0Ah battery orders were placed 3 months ago and there simply isn't enough inventory to fill all of the requests. We also had a number of customers sending in used 4.5Ah batteries which really complicated the program.

Thanks for all of your support
GeoManGear Team



JordyB said:


> i'm with jhymel, when I see folks on here start saying they are doing the 6.0 upgrade again, I email geoman and get the same reply, that the upgrade is not going on, seems like there might be a waiting list or they are only telling so many folks at a time...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> The Geomangear 6.0Ah Battery Upgrade Program is not currently available because we will be shipping thousands of recall replacement batteries* in the upcoming weeks and we expect that most customers claims will be fulfilled.
> *
> 
> Thanks for all of your support
> GeoManGear Team


* Congratulations on fulfilling your promise to take care of your customers, I'm sure it wasn't easy, In today's times it would have been so much easier for you guys to walk away and wash your hands of this, I for one want to say Thank you:thumbsup:
Major props and I look forward to doing business in the future:thumbsup:
*


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Rakuman. Finally our large battery orders are beginning to arrive, we will have a busy month getting all of them shipped out to customers. Thanks again to all of our customers for their patience with this lengthy process, we appreciate every one of you.



Rakuman said:


> * Congratulations on fulfilling your promise to take care of your customers, I'm sure it wasn't easy, In today's times it would have been so much easier for you guys to walk away and wash your hands of this, I for one want to say Thank you:thumbsup:
> Major props and I look forward to doing business in the future:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just needed to clarify this. The Singletrack Store (STS) and GeoManGear are two separate entities with no common ownership. The Singletrack Store operated briefly between Oct 2009 and May 2010 and ceased operations. The STS Magicshine Battery Replacement Program is being handled by the former operator of the business for the benefit of those affected customers which is why it is a replacement program rather than being part of the official GeoManGear Voluntary Recall. Any questions regarding the STS program can be directed to [email protected]

Thanks
GeoMan



isleblue65 said:


> Asshats like you are not worth responding to.... but to clarify for others;
> 
> The Single Track Store and Geomangear are one in the same, and the recall effects people who bought Magicshine batteries from either business. Therefore, it made sense that the upgrade was available to anyone who received a replacement 4.5Ah battery from Geoman under the recall. Not the case and I thought people would appreciate knowing before they sent in their batteries for the upgrade.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

GTR2ebike said:


> What does processing and approving the claims consist of?


bump for an answer


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Recall Administrator follows a set of protocols according to CPSC requirements for all claims. Involves receiving claim forms, recycling incoming battery packs, cross-checking claim with source data and online claim data. The cross-checking process goes on until they finally approve the claim, scan the info in, add to the shipping list and report that info for the CPSC update. There are many steps and often the claim does not exactly match so it's a relatively manual process.



GTR2ebike said:


> bump for an answer


----------



## markturbo (Sep 8, 2010)

Geoman

I got my recall notice in tha mail but I havent sent my battery in yet, I was waiting until I could order another light set from you, which Im just about to order two light set from you tomorrow.

Is it too late to send in my recall now? And do I have to mail the battery to you?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Recall is ongoing, we continue to accept new claims via the online system and the Recall Administrator is processing the forms when they arrive. You must follow the Recall instructions precisely rather than shipping anything directly to us. If you need your Recall PIN and letter emailed to you please use the Contact Us form, select "Battery Recall" from topic dropdown and we'll send you a copy of that info so you may commence your claim. Contact Us : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!



markturbo said:


> Geoman
> 
> I got my recall notice in tha mail but I havent sent my battery in yet, I was waiting until I could order another light set from you, which Im just about to order two light set from you tomorrow.
> 
> Is it too late to send in my recall now? And do I have to mail the battery to you?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

So would I have gotten my batteries faster if I sent them in to you, instead of recycling them locally? Just curious


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No it's part of the same approval cycle, forms with batteries or forms with recycling proof.



GTR2ebike said:


> So would I have gotten my batteries faster if I sent them in to you, instead of recycling them locally? Just curious


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Asshats like you are not worth responding to.... but to clarify for others;
> 
> The Single Track Store and Geomangear are one in the same, and the recall effects people who bought Magicshine batteries from either business. Therefore, it made sense that the upgrade was available to anyone who received a replacement 4.5Ah battery from Geoman under the recall. Not the case and I thought people would appreciate knowing before they sent in their batteries for the upgrade.


Who is the asshat now? Answer is you are isleblue65.

Geoman quote below....



> Hi Guys
> 
> Just needed to clarify this. The Singletrack Store (STS) and GeoManGear are two separate entities with no common ownership. The Singletrack Store operated briefly between Oct 2009 and May 2010 and ceased operations. The STS Magicshine Battery Replacement Program is being handled by the former operator of the business for the benefit of those affected customers which is why it is a replacement program rather than being part of the official GeoManGear Voluntary Recall. Any questions regarding the STS program can be directed to [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

jbsteven said:


> Who is the asshat now? Answer is you are isleblue65.
> 
> Geoman quote below....


So I was wrong about the ownership details of STS and Geomangear. shoot me.

My original point was that owners of recall affected STS purchased MS batteries could exchange them BUT STS customers could not do the 6.0Ah upgrade - which I did not see anywhere on Geoman's site or in these forums that I could find. I was trying to help people by informing them so that they wouldn't complete the upgrade forms, mail in their STS purchased batteries and find out the way I did. You then proceeded to call me stupid.

I think you are probably a 12 year old child spouting your immaturity on the internet, so I will end this back and forth here.

Geoman, thanks for the clarification regarding how the two businesses are dealing with the recall issue.

Will the battery upgrade for Geomangear purchased MS batteries resume once you are caught up with sending replacement batteries? I have a returned MS battery in the queue that I haven't received the Geoman replacement for yet and would love to upgrade it to the 6.0. Thanks


----------



## Morphine-rn (Feb 2, 2010)

*geo*

geo has had good customer service, hang in there


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*On a good note!*

'sent my form back to Geo end of April and my Gf sent hers 3 days later. We both recycled our batteries locally. I got my replacements 2 weeks go  while she's still waiting for hers. Theres one block between us but different zip codes.

Still waiting but in no rush as the rains here in the NE has put a damper on our rides this season. I gotta have faith..fe..faith..fe..faith.......(George Michael tune starts in the background w/ tush shaking).......yeah baby!


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*Recommended Charger?*

Is there a recommended Charger for GeoManGear 4.5 and 6.0 battery packs?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The only Magicshine charger on the Geomangear site will work.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

slocaus said:


> The only Magicshine charger on the Geomangear site will work.


Really... Is there a second option or should I just sell the replacement battery pack?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Why do you need / want one other than the one I assume you have? If it does not work with the new battery, Geoman will replace it. There is a rare issue with connectors not working with old chargers and new batteries.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

I disposed of the previous magicshine chargers at the time of the battery recall - that's why. So now i am looking for a better option than the same ole same ole.

And from what I have read in this thread there are issues with using a meter on the new battery packs. therefore I am hesitant to charge the battery packs with the Thunder AC6 charger since it does read the charge of the battery pack. 

Now let me rephrase the question - Will a Thunder AC6 Smart LiPo charger work on the new geomangear battery packs? If not, is there a better/recommended alternative; besides the same ole charger?


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

jhymel said:


> That's interesting. I've been told it's not three times in the last 6 weeks. Sure wish they'd let me upgrade especially since I still haven't got my replacements yet. Oh well thank god I've got my Trailled helmet light. I sure hope I get them by Oct 31 like they say I will.


Well I am no longer in need of the upgraded batteries. My replacements showed up today. It would have been nice to have gotten the upgraded batteries but my real driver was getting "any" battery in time for night riding.

Thanks Geoman!


----------



## bluewave (Apr 3, 2011)

I got my replacement battery. Long wait but the new one mounts on my frame really nice. My old charger wasn't getting along with the new battery but Geoman took care of that quickly.


----------



## YosarianRem (Sep 21, 2010)

Just got mine as well, but no go on the charger? Did you get a new charger as part of the recall or buy one from GM? Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

YosarianRem said:


> Just got mine as well, but no go on the charger? Did you get a new charger as part of the recall or buy one from GM? Thanks.


Email GeoMan, he replaced my no charge charger no charge.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I missed this thread. What was recalled?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

kntr said:


> I missed this thread. What was recalled?


Look at the next to last word in the thread title.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

kntr said:


> I missed this thread. What was recalled?





slocaus said:


> Look at the next to last word in the thread title.


If I've got this right, the "yet?"s were recalled...:thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

slocaus said:


> Look at the next to last word in the thread title.





gmcttr said:


> If I've got this right, the "yet?"s were recalled...:thumbsup:


Let me say that again.

Look at the *next to last word* in the thread title.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I know it was batteries but which brand? Batteries is a pretty wide term. Ya know...

edit: I found it. I had to search through a few 100 pages. Thanks for the info smart a$$.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

kntr said:


> I know it was batteries but which brand? Batteries is a pretty wide term. Ya know...
> 
> edit: I found it. I had to search through a few 100 pages. Thanks for the info smart a$$.


You asked what was recalled, not which brand batteries were recalled in your first post.

--> Recall Alert : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service! <--


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

kntr said:


> I know it was batteries but which brand? Batteries is a pretty wide term. Ya know...
> 
> edit: I found it. I had to search through a few 100 pages. Thanks for the info smart a$$.


This might help.......


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I got my replacement battery today.
Thank you Geoman, now i can ride at night..jus in time for Halloween rides.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got my battery today. Nice looking battery, but I'm wondering if I should hold off using it in case they offer the 6.0Ah upgrade again. I already have other batteries that I've been using this whole time, so I'd still have a working light. What's the likelihood of the upgrade being offered again?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Glad to hear it.

Also great to see a spokejunkie on the forum :thumbsup:



Mr. GT said:


> I got my replacement battery today.
> Thank you Geoman, now i can ride at night..jus in time for Halloween rides.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Our apologies it's unlikely that we can restart that program as we had to preorder battery inventory (4.5 v 6.0) 12 weeks ago and such a massive response to the program the first time, we simply don't have enough 6.0s to support the interest.



Glynis27 said:


> Just got my battery today. Nice looking battery, but I'm wondering if I should hold off using it in case they offer the 6.0Ah upgrade again. I already have other batteries that I've been using this whole time, so I'd still have a working light. What's the likelihood of the upgrade being offered again?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Our apologies it's unlikely that we can restart that program as we had to preorder battery inventory (4.5 v 6.0) 12 weeks ago and such a massive response to the program the first time, we simply don't have enough 6.0s to support the interest.


No problem. I have enough run-time with all the batteries I have now anyway. Maybe next season I'll just buy an MJ-872 or similar with the 6.0Ah battery. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr. GT said:


> I got my replacement battery today.
> Thank you Geoman, now i can ride at night..jus in time for Halloween rides.


When did you send in your battery for the recall?


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

Geomans, do you have stock of the 2600 lumens combo? if i order now, when can i recieve the lights? 

Ship to Nogales Az.


Sorry for hanging up of this thread.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

That is available for shipping today, any Magicshine item that is listed on our website can ship immediately. Orders placed up until 4pm AZ time are usually shipped the day the order is placed. Expedited shipping options available during checkout



mochodurazo said:


> Geomans, do you have stock of the 2600 lumens combo? if i order now, when can i recieve the lights?
> 
> Ship to Nogales Az.
> 
> Sorry for hanging up of this thread.


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> That is available for shipping today, any Magicshine item that is listed on our website can ship immediately. Orders placed up until 4pm AZ time are usually shipped the day the order is placed. Expedited shipping options available during checkout


So, does the 808 comes with the 1mt extension cable?

and for free also you get the helmet mount?

whats the charging time on the 2 light systems? and if its posible to know when its full charged.

my paypal account its getting warmer...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Please email [email protected] and we'll address all of your questions immediately

Thanks
GeoMan



mochodurazo said:


> So, does the 808 comes with the 1mt extension cable?
> 
> and for free also you get the helmet mount?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Mochodurazo the 2600 combo is what I'm running right now and its sickly bright ! *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> *Mochodurazo the 2600 combo is what I'm running right now and its sickly bright ! *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


what about heat disipation? im concern in summer times.

i like the idea to ride like a trophy truck @ the baja.....


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

mochodurazo said:


> what about heat disipation? im concern in summer times.
> 
> i like the idea to ride like a trophy truck @ the baja.....


*
Not a problem here in Socal for me But Ive always followed the golden rule with LEDs going slow keep them low, anything over 10mph light em up, I do a lot of climbing hence I run at 50% most of the time and its more than adequate then go full blinding power for everything else.:thumbsup:
If you really want to feel like your running Baja get another 808e for the bars and its beyond bright.
*


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> *
> Not a problem here in Socal for me But Ive always followed the golden rule with LEDs going slow keep them low, anything over 10mph light em up, I do a lot of climbing hence I run at 50% most of the time and its more than adequate then go full blinding power for everything else.:thumbsup:
> If you really want to feel like your running Baja get another 808e for the bars and its beyond bright.
> *


The problem is my budget. Otherwise i'll be running on NR PRO 1500 & 3000 lol.

But geting a 2nd 808 with the normal lense or the wide lens?


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Received my replacement battery today, just in time for the start of night riding season. Old battery was returned May 6th.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got my replacement battery today here in the uk. Disposed of old battery and sent paperwork middle of may. Thanks geoman.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Got mine on Tuesday 
- Originally ordered in NOV. 
- Sent in to recall ~ 4/20


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Got my replacement "Racer" twin battery packs last week, recycled the old ones and sent in the paper work last Spring (April or so), used them carefully over the winter and stored them outside.

The new battery packs look great, more compact, nice little rubber gripper for mounting bar, frame, or post. 

I did a work bench burn time run down of ~80 minutes at full power, this is without the cooling effects of riding, the light started to blink on and off. I think it would have been good for some additional burn time if I'd let it sit for a while and restarted it at a lower setting. Recharge was greater than one hour, stopped counting at 60 minutes.

Overall, though I was frustrated with the recall, I am very impressed by Geomanger and the way they handled this bad turn. It was not cheap for them to do this by any stretch and they have earned my respect and future business.

Solid company, well done!


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Got mine on Tuesday
> - Originally ordered in NOV.
> - Sent in to recall ~ 4/20


4/20...coincidence?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yep


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Got my 3 batteries today, sent my notice in the day I got it (around April 20th)
Thanks Geo


Anyone want to buy them i'm going to get a real light:devil:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GTR2ebike said:


> Got my 3 batteries today, sent my notice in the day I got it (around April 20th)
> Thanks Geo
> 
> Anyone want to buy them i'm going to get a real light:devil:


*
I'm interested you have mail*


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

Just as I thought I wouldn't ever get my batteries and was regretting not having lights as the days are getting shorter, all three showed up in the mail today. Good timing. I submitted my form at the end of May, so it was 4 1/2 months total. Still, I'm glad to have them and the hard cases appear to be good quality stuff.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems like they may be nearing the end?

Who here is the latest submitter?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

highdelll said:


> It seems like they may be nearing the end?
> 
> Who here is the latest submitter?


64% delivered as of 10/10 (scroll to bottom)
Recall Timeline : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

7/15/2011 - Shipped 32%
7/20/2011 - Shipped 35%
9/07/2011 - Shipped 49%
10/5/2011 - Shipped 57%
10/10/2011 - Shipped 64%

Without graphing it, that looks pretty 'exponential' to me


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I sent mine back near the end of April. I'm seeing many people here that sent theirs in after me, and they've got replacements. I have not. Should I worry?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> I sent mine back near the end of April. I'm seeing many people here that sent theirs in after me, and they've got replacements. I have not. Should I worry?


when did you buy it?


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

Got mine today (canada).


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought in October 2008 (maybe '09). I'm also in Canada. I will check the mailbox today. Finger's crossed!


----------



## MAX A-E (Sep 14, 2010)

I just received my 2 recall replacement batteries. It took longer then anticipated (recycle/recall sheet was dated 3/4/11). Better late then never. Thanks for the follow through Geomangear!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> I bought in October 2008 (maybe '09). I'm also in Canada. I will check the mailbox today. Finger's crossed!


Sure enough, went to the mailbox and the battery was there.

Thanks for all your hard work Geoman!!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Max, we are sending out battery packs as quickly as they arrive from the manufacturer and progressing through the lists of approved claims for both Domestic and International customers. The team at GeoManGear appreciates your continued patience and support whilst we got this program up and running. We have shipped over two thirds of the approved claims already and will continue to ship claims as quickly as possible to those remaining on the list.



MAX A-E said:


> I just received my 2 recall replacement batteries. It took longer then anticipated (recycle/recall sheet was dated 3/4/11). Better late then never. Thanks for the follow through Geomangear!


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

sent my 3 batteries in June and haven't received it. i can't wait till January for them to come so i just ordered some new magicshine batteries. figure i can use some spare batteries anyways. well I fired up one of the magicshine lights the green light is lit, but the light doesn't come on. Just great! i wish i just spent the money elsewhere on a more reliable light.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

If you bought those lights from GeoManGear, just send them an email. My experience has been that they just have you send the light in, and they send you a working unit back within about a week.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

highdelll said:


> It seems like they may be nearing the end?
> 
> Who here is the latest submitter?


I haven't send mine out. I just have to dispose the old batteries at Lowes and then mail my letter.


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks. I will try emailing them. cheers!



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> If you bought those lights from GeoManGear, just send them an email. My experience has been that they just have you send the light in, and they send you a working unit back within about a week.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bornslippy said:


> sent my 3 batteries in June and haven't received it. i can't wait till January for them to come so i just ordered some new magicshine batteries. figure i can use some spare batteries anyways. well I fired up one of the magicshine lights the green light is lit, but the light doesn't come on. Just great! i wish i just spent the money elsewhere on a more reliable light.


every battery does it? Head maybe?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Recieved my battery today,( BC,Canada). Looks very nice and well built, love the rubber attachment to secure the battery to your frame more securely, which is my only criticism on the Gemini hard case battery's not having. Also looks to be taking a charge from my original MS charger, so everything is good so far!! Thanx Geoman!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Glad to hear the internationals that we sent early in the month are arriving. There are literally thousands of new battery packs arriving all over the world this month. Thanks for your support, we appreciate it



indebt said:


> Recieved my battery today,( BC,Canada). Looks very nice and well built, love the rubber attachment to secure the battery to your frame more securely, which is my only criticism on the Gemini hard case battery's not having. Also looks to be taking a charge from my original MS charger, so everything is good so far!! Thanx Geoman!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Throttlejockey (Mar 24, 2006)

snellvilleGAbiker said:


> I haven't send mine out. I just have to dispose the old batteries at Lowes and then mail my letter.


I have to bring my batteries in also. I did just order another battery, so when I get that I'm sending the others out.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting here. I didn't receive my letter and didn't know you had to fill out a form and stuff till early August. Anyhoo, hopefully they show up soon. It's dark and I wanna ride!

EDIT: Geoman got back to me within a day and said my 'group' should start shipping in a week or so. Thanks Geoman! :thumbsup:


----------



## fast_monte` (Jul 6, 2009)

I received one of mine today, Thanks Geoman! I should get two, do they usually come in the same package?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I got 3 batteries today.
Sent in claim july-ish as I was slacking.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

I received all of mine today. Thanks Geoman!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

fast_monte` said:


> I received one of mine today, Thanks Geoman! I should get two, do they usually come in the same package?


All six of mine came in one box. You should contact Geoman,


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Claim form send out Monday. When can i expect my battery? Dec? Jan?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

nmanchin said:


> I sent my form back on April 21. It's been there for at least a month. What's the dealio Geoman? Is there anyway I can see if my letter was even received. Is the firm literally calling each recycle facility to verfiy?


As I just posted - email them and they will get back to you in a very reasonable time. Sheesh!


----------



## thetoque (Mar 6, 2008)

I sent in my batts in April, and last week received 2 of 3 batts back from Geoman. I contacted them and they replied within 24 hours that they would be sending out the third one right away. I also had a bit of an issue with my old charger, so they said they would send a new one to me. That's great service in my books, and a lesson for others in how to build customer loyalty.

Just another person saying THANK YOU to Geoman for taking the lead here. Hopefully their business will continue to grow, and competitors that didn't support the recall will wither.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm still waiting for my replacement batts.

But I just ordered one of the new 1600 / 6.0 lights from Geo. It's supposed to be here tomorrow.

Whooop!

..


----------



## Bike_Muchacho (May 5, 2009)

*The Lights on back on!*

Well, this whole magicshine thing was a bit of an issue, but I got my replacement and am back on the evening trails. I understand stuff like that happens. Kudos to GeoMangear...they really hung in there. I had a couple unique issues with my warranty replacement and they stuck with it and made it right. Still love my MagicShine lights. Will definitely recommend GeoMan for great service....even through the hard times.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kudos indeed - GeoMan Gear's CS is the type that builds long-time customers and generates 'word of mouth' among people (exponentially) - I wish more business drove their business from that 'angle'.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We hope that we are able to turn that claim around and ship it out in December. We have worked through a large number of the backlog of claims and will try to minimize processing time for existing and new claims. Thanks for all your support, the team at GeoManGear truly appreciates it. :thumbsup:



snellvilleGAbiker said:


> Claim form send out Monday. When can i expect my battery? Dec? Jan?


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

*no replacement batteries yet but great still service with geoman!*

i got some extra batteries for my lights in the meantime but one of the light heads did stopped working. Geoman processed the claim immediately! Thanks Geoman!:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I submitted my batteries in September and never received a response. Has anyone else that sent theirs in September received replacements or at least a confirmation?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I submitted my batteries in September and never received a response. Has anyone else that sent theirs in September received replacements or at least a confirmation?


From the Geomangear Recall Timeline page...

"Estimated ETA:
For claims received and validated by June 15, 2011, batteries were shipped by October 31, 2011. 
For claims received and validated between June 16, 2011 and September 15, 2011, batteries will be shipped by December 15, 2011.
For the final claims received and validated between September 16, 2011 and December 31, 2011, batteries will be shipped by January 31, 2012."


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We can check on this claim, please email [email protected]. We are working on shipping out Sept and October claims now, a large number of shipments went out Saturday



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I submitted my batteries in September and never received a response. Has anyone else that sent theirs in September received replacements or at least a confirmation?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Mar 1, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> I sent mine in on June 3rd, and haven't got anything yet. Apparently, I'm number 3123 on the Recall list, so I hope I can get them soon. Starting to get dark pretty early around here.


Got mine a few weeks ago. New battery works great! Thanks Geomangear.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Matt

Also we wanted to thank our customers for being patient so we are currently running a free shipping promotion until November 21st for all USA orders of $100 or more. Please enter coupon code FREESHIP11.11 during Step 2 of checkout for free UPS Ground shipping.
Thanks GeoMan



mattchuck2 said:


> Got mine a few weeks ago. New battery works great! Thanks Geomangear.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine work great. I heard there were some magicshine chargers that are out there rated at 2.2 instead of the standard 1.8 causing some of the meltdowns. Any ideas on that one guys?


----------



## nausnyder (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent my battery to Geoman in June. The battery came in yesterday. I had bought a spare battery, not knowing when the replacement would show up. I suppose I will buy a second Magicshine light head to go with the extra battery, put on the helmet and retire my old Dinotte 200. Looks like a solid battery, thanks Geoman. In regard to the always ongoing quality vs. price debates, the spare battery pack was $36. In the past, my Niterider battery packs never lived for more than two years and they were $150 to replace, $80 to rebuild at Batteries Plus. I am OK with the lower quality/lower price compromise of the Magicshine.


----------



## Jay68442 (Nov 13, 2009)

Battery came in the mail today. Thanks GeoMan


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Anyone having an issue with the new batteries on the original MS light head where the power button level indicator always stays red? I have two light sets and never had this issue with the old batteries.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I did, but it corrected itself after i cycled through the output levels.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Funny,,, i just tried the new MS battery with my Titan and the led indicator went green right away, but with the MS lamp head it stays red until i click the led switch then it goes and stays green.


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine did the same thing. Found out it was a problem with my charger, the battery wasn't charging. The battery died during a ride. I borrowed my sons charger and charged my battries one showed blue and the other green. Geoman then sent me a new charger and I was told some of the old chargers are not compatable with the new battries. It seems to be charging now with the new charger.. I now have 2 new Geoman battries due to the recall, a new light head since mine had a short, and a new charger. Speaks volumes for the customer service of Geoman, not sure it says much for the quality of MagicShine. 

Great service once again!


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

I got my recall notice in July, immediately sent my battery back and with in three weeks had my replacement. Charged it, tried it and put it away. Had sun light well into the late evening. Now in November I need light after 5:00 PM. I have a NiteRider Mi-Newt on the bars, paid double of what I paid for the Geo. Have my Geo on my helmet with an extension cable and battery in my camelbak. I've been on 1-1/2 to 2 hours night rides and everynight, that NiteRider flickers on the bumps or thee switch malfunctions but my GeomanGear keeps on Kicking! Twice the light, half the price and dependable! I am completely satisfied with the product and their service.


----------



## JakeS (Jan 20, 2008)

I am a really late responder, late Sept.
Just received all 6 batteries in 2 shipments of 3. To Canada.
Only one is mine though. We did a six man group buy.

Many thanks Geoman, my riding buddies will soon be off my back.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

This will probably make a lot of you sick but I mailed my old battery to the claim center on 10/17 and got my replacment battery on 11/19.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I mailed mine in September sometime and just received them two days ago. The new hard case with rubber on the underside for gripping the frame is great. Charged them up and rode the same day I got them...thanks Geoman!


----------



## gorillafeet (Jul 21, 2008)

Received my replacement batteries today after submitting paperwork in September. Thanks for the outstanding support Geoman, not many companies would stand up and handle the situation like you have. You definitely have my future business and I'll do what I can to send others your way.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Got mine today. Nice design. I shipped my old ones off... um, I don't recall when. Pretty long ago. I have other lights so I was not put out.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Still waiting for mine. Hopefully before the month end or i'll have to contact Geoman.


----------



## headfirst (Sep 16, 2005)

My battery showed up yesterday. I think I sent my paperwork in early November.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet, got my batteries yesterday. Thanks Geoman.


----------



## couchman (Dec 2, 2011)

I got mine a wee bit back. Great service. 
I've used them a bunch with no problems. Then last week out on a trail ride I was having problems with them turning off or something. They kept cutting out, and i would have to reach and press them on again, but they wouldn't stay on long. Bit of a bugger to do during a fast trail decent.
I've never had this happen before.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope my two batteries show up this week, I sent my paper work in middle of Dec to keep the turn around time down. 45ish days will have been a good timing to me!


----------



## zracing (Apr 28, 2009)

I got my batteries yesterday!! I sent mine in a bit later than most. Many thanks to GeoMan as his company really stepped up and took care of fellow riders. I will always use GeoMan and suggest him to everyone looking for lighting!! Thanks again!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MagicMarc (Jan 1, 2006)

I am a happy night biker with Lupine and so once and while I read this forum. And there is always a discussion about Geoman, battery and replacement...


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

My recall replacement batteries have a problem being plugged into the light head, then if unplugged, and plugged in again something trips and the battery no longer works. I then have to plug the batteries back into the charger to reset them.

I have given up on this brand of light and the batteries regardless of the customer service.


----------



## Bike_Muchacho (May 5, 2009)

*Issues: Old Light with new Battery*

Anybody having this problem. I have the new battery, but the original light. With the old battery-light combo. When riding...LED status light was green, then yellow/orange, then red. When charging, the charger LED was red until charged, then it went green.

With the New battery - Old light combo something is off. When the battery is fully charged and on the bike the status LED is red and stay red until the battery is fully drained. Every once in a while it does go green after a full charge, but eventually it turns red (even though battery still has a hug charge). I've never seen a yellow with this new set up.

I think the charger works, but I keep taking the battery off the bike early (cause it red!). And when I plug it into the charger, the charger LED stays green. Which probably makes sense, as the battery isn't discharged.

This is a real pain as I don't know when I am actually low on juice. Will it make it through the next ride? Hard to tell when the status light is always red.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Bike_Muchacho said:


> Anybody having this problem. I have the new battery, but the original light. With the old battery-light combo. When riding...LED status light was green, then yellow/orange, then red. When charging, the charger LED was red until charged, then it went green.
> 
> With the New battery - Old light combo something is off. When the battery is fully charged and on the bike the status LED is red and stay red until the battery is fully drained. Every once in a while it does go green after a full charge, but eventually it turns red (even though battery still has a hug charge). I've never seen a yellow with this new set up.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me as if you have a faulty battery. How much run time do you get from the battery? Have you run the batteries until the light actually goes out? the fact that the light is showing a red light and the charger is showing a green light would suggest that there is a problem with at least one of the cells in your pack.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

It's well known that the new batteries electronics don't usually play nice with the lighthead charge indicator lights. Test the run time length to confirm that all is well.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

What I've found with the new battery-old lighthead is that the connection is tricky. There seems to be a sweet spot while plugging them in to get the proper green light and full function. I usually have to plug and unplug them multiple times to get it to work right.
Otherwise I see the red light.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

I sent my set out in November and got my new ones a few weeks ago. Finally getting around to sending out my other set, but I see the Claim form is no longer on the website. The site says the recall will continue until April 15...can I just send them in using the form for my old set? Anyone have any updated info?
Thank you.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bike_Muchacho said:


> Anybody having this problem. I have the new battery, but the original light. With the old battery-light combo. When riding...LED status light was green, then yellow/orange, then red. When charging, the charger LED was red until charged, then it went green.
> 
> With the New battery - Old light combo something is off. When the battery is fully charged and on the bike the status LED is red and stay red until the battery is fully drained. Every once in a while it does go green after a full charge, but eventually it turns red (even though battery still has a hug charge). I've never seen a yellow with this new set up.
> 
> ...


Similar issues here. I have 2 lights, 2 chargers and 2 batteries (both batteries were replaced). Sometimes when "charged" the red light on the light is on from the beginning, but the battery seems to work for at least 1.5 -2 hrs.

With one charger both batters give a red light when charging and then go green when charged (like with the the old batteries). With the other charger the light is just green even if the battery is discharged ... so it never indicates charging. This happens with both new batteries.

So faulty charger right? Not so fast. While waiting most of the summer for the replacements I bought a battery (looks like the old ones) off ebay. This battery works perfectly with either charger. It also has a longer run time and interacts with the lights Green / Yellow / Red indicator like it is suppose to.

Overall I am not impressed with the newer batteries. Shorter run times for me so far. HEAVY. and on my last night ride, one of the straps just fell apart at the transition between positive and negative velcro. So overall, not a good experience. :madman:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

mrm1;9054962...With one charger both batters give a red light when charging and then go green when charged (like with the the old batteries). With the other charger the light is just green even if the battery is discharged ... so it never indicates charging. This happens with both new batteries.
So faulty charger right? ...[/QUOTE said:


> It's well known and discussed in this thread that some of the old chargers don't work with the new batteries. Let Geoman know and they will get you a replacement charger.


----------



## wetmtnvalley (Feb 4, 2010)

The recall website says to send an email to them. Have you tried that?


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

No ... did not know that about the chargers. Have not follow the thread close enough. Thanks for the update. will try that.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

chollaball said:


> I sent my set out in November and got my new ones a few weeks ago. Finally getting around to sending out my other set, but I see the Claim form is no longer on the website. The site says the recall will continue until April 15...can I just send them in using the form for my old set? Anyone have any updated info?
> Thank you.


thanks Geoman for the form! 
recall ends in 6 weeks, if you are a slacker like me.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Chollaball, are you racing 12 Hours At Night in Prescott this summer?
Cheers
GeoMan



chollaball said:


> thanks Geoman for the form!
> recall ends in 6 weeks, if you are a slacker like me.


----------

